# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر يوم الخميس  الموافق   28 /1 / 2015م

## mohammed saif

*


صباح  الخير للحلوين   .. 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




ختار الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ 22 لاعباً للقائمة المغادرة إلى كوستي 
غداً الجمعة استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ كوستي يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من الدوري
 الممتاز وابعد غارزيتو المصابين عن رحلة كوستي بقيادة المصري أيمن سعيد وبخيت 
خميس بالاضافة إلى الحارس ايهاب زغبير والمالي تراوري الموجود بغينيا الاستوائية 
مع منتخب بلاده هناك، وسيؤدي الفريق مراناً خفيفاً على ملعب كوستي عصر غدٍ الجمعة
 استعداداً لمواجهة أحمر كوستي يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من الممتاز، وسيخضع نجوم
 الفريق للراحة صباح اليوم على أن ينخرطوا في للمعسكر بفندق بردايس مساءً تأهباً للسفر
 إلى كوستي صباح غدٍ الجمعة.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة الهلال
وأهلي شندي مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي في اولى
 مبارياتهما في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز،
وجاءت المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين واتسمت بحماس كبير من 
الجانبين واتيحت العديد من الفرص للمهاجمين الذين لم يستثمروها بالشكل
 المطلوب لتنتهي المباراة تعادلية من دون أهداف، بالنتيجة وضع كل فريق نقطة في 
رصيده ويلعب الهلال في الجولة الماضية أمام الأمل بعطبرة ويحل اهلي شندي ضيفاً 
على الرابطة كوستي يوم الاحد المقبل بكوستي.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الصدي 

الهلال يفشل في فك عقدة الارسنال 
ويسقط في فخ التعادل 
باتريك  التعادل امام الاهلي شندي نتيجه جيده 
لاننا لعبنا خارج ارضنا 
المريخ والهلال يطالبان بنصيب اكبر في البث 
بسبب بي ان اسبورت 
وعزام يخسر امام مازمبي بهدف 
سفاري نجما للمباراه والهلال يعود عقب المباراه 
مدرب النمور يشيد بهيثم ويكشف اسباب المشاركه 
المتاخره للاباتشي 

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير  يا محمد  ... مجهود  مقدر ما شاء لله


بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*نحنا صباحنا احلى من الشهد لأنك انت يا سيفنا البتار من حلى هذا الصباح بالهمة والنشاط والحيوية .. محارة كنزنا الغالى .. نحييك فى هذا الصباح والهليل أبو نقطه خلف زعيم دنيانا .. بالتوفيق والسداد واحر سلام 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


الجوهره الرياضيه 

حاصر الشنداوي واضاع فرصا بالجمله 
الهلال يرفض  اصطياد النمور 
باتريك راض عن الاداء  واضعنا فرصا بالجمله 
واثيوبي النمور يشيد بدفاعات الازرق 
بشه يهدر انفرادين  وبن زكري للجوهره
ساخذ حقي من صلاح اداريس يوم القيامه 
المريخ يرتاح اليوم  يغادر كوستي غدا 
وعزام يسقط امام مازمبي  بالكنغو 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

صباح الخير  يا محمد  ... مجهود  مقدر ما شاء لله


بارك الله فيك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

نحنا صباحنا احلى من الشهد لأنك انت يا سيفنا البتار من حلى هذا الصباح بالهمة والنشاط والحيوية .. محارة كنزنا الغالى .. نحييك فى هذا الصباح والهليل أبو نقطه خلف زعيم دنيانا .. بالتوفيق والسداد واحر سلام 




صباح الورد  عزو  وشاكر  
نفطر  ونجي نتم ليكم الباقي  
اليوم فطور الشركه مابتفوت  ههههههههه

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


عالم النجوم 

عقدة الارسنال تطارد الهلال 
الهلال يكتفي بالتعادل  ويرفض
 الفوز  امام  الاهلي شندي
اصابة بوتاكو وكيبي وكاريكا وبشه 
يهدران مهرجان من الاهداف 
باتريك يقلل من التعادل ويشيد باداء اللاعبين 
مدرب اهلي شندي يعترف بتفوق الهلال 
والمواجهه خير اعداد  لافريقيا 
الهلال يعلن الطوارئ  لمواجهه فهود  الشمال  بالاحد 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



مدرب الاهلي شندي بوتاكو اضعف لاعبي الهلال 

 قال الإثيوبي وبتو مدرب الأهلي شندي ان المباراة كانت كبيرة ونحن لعبنا 
أمام فريق سيمثل السودان بدوري الأبطال, والنتيجة عادلة لكنني تمنيتت الفوز
 لفريقي, ووسعدت بحصول المدافع سفاري على نجومية المباراة رغم أن هناك
 أكثر من أي لاعب كان يستحقها من الأهلي شندي, ولقد فطنت لضعف كبير
 في الجهة اليسرى لدفاع الهلال عن طريق بوتاكو وطلبنا من اللاعب جلال
 التقدم عبر تلك الجبهة ولكن جلال أرهق في الشوط الثاني فإستبدلناه, ولقد
 تأخر دوخل كليتشي لأنه كان مصابا بالملاريا ولم تكتمل جاهزيته لخوض 
المباراة منذ البداية, وأما مردود اللاعب هيثم مصطفى في أول مباراة 
رسمية مع الفريق فأنه يبقى لاعبا كبيرا وساهم في الآداء الذي ظهر به 
الفريق اليوم, أنا سعيد بالآداء ولكن هذه بداية الموسم وليست الأمتار
 الآخيرة حتى نتحدث عن النتيجة وسوف نحاول معالجة أمر إحراز
 الأهداف في المباريات والتدريبات القادمة"
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*رابطة الممتاز تعلق قرارها بخصوص رفض لعب مباريات الدوري





اليوم 01:13 AM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


اجلت اندية الدرجة الممتازة في اجتماعها امس اتخاذ اي قرارا بخصوص تعليق المشاركة في الاسبوع الثاني لبطولة الدوري و ذلك بعد الحديث الطيب لرئيس لجنة التسويق عن قرب انفراج الازمة بعد تعهد التلفزيون القومي بسداد المتأخرات بجانب حل مشكلة الشارة للقنوات الراغبة في بث الممتاز وهي 5 قنوات بينها قناتين من خارج السودان الي ذلك اكد رئيس اندية الممتاز السيد احمد عبد القادر بانهم حريصون على موسم خالي من الازمات وان قرارهم تأجل لليوم بعد الجلوس مع رئيس لجنة التسويق وعن اجتماعهم بوزير الشباب والرياضة قال:" قصدنا اطلاع وزير الرياضة بكل المستجدات وتقديم شرحا وافياً عن موقفهم من الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني وعن الخطوات التي اتخذت باعتباره المسؤول الاول عن الرياضة بالبلاد بالإضافة للجوانب السياسية والأمنية المترتبة على تبعيات الأزمة حال تجميد أو تعليق المشاركة" .
وأضاف " مشكلتنا ليس مع منافسة الدوري الممتاز ونحن لسنا ضد استمرار الدوري، لدينا حقوق ومتأخرات مالية باعتراف قيادات الاتحاد السوداني أنفسهم ".
وختم تصريحه مؤكدا حرص اندية الدرجة الممتازة على استقرار الموسم الرياضي رغم الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة التي تمر بها الأندية حتي يحقق النجاح المطلوب.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*السلاطين والفرسان بطائرة واحدة للخرطوم






تعود اليوم بعثتى فريقى الأهلي العاصمي ومريخ الفاشر إستعدادا للقائهما في الجولة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب الخرطوم وكان مريخ الفاشر تعادل على ملعبه مع مريخ كوستي فيما خسر الأهلي من هلال الفاشر على ذات الملعب ويؤدي الفريقان تدريباتهما غدا إستعدادا للقاء الجولة الثانية

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مبارك سلمان يطالب بتناسي خسارة المريخ






طالب مبارك سلمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي لاعبيه بتناسي الخسارة من المريخ في الجولة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري أمس الأول وكان سلمان هاجم مستوى تحكيم لقاء فريقه مع المريخ أمس الأول ويعود الذئاب للتحضيرات وينتظر أن يدخل الفريق معسكرا في الفترة المقبلة لزيادة التركيز لدى اللاعبين لبداية مشوار الإنتصارات

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مجازفة ومرت




مامون ابو شيبة
قلم في الكورة






* بينما كانت جماهير المريخ تنتظر مشاهدة فريقها أمام الرابطة أمس بتشكيلة مباراة القمة الأخيرة، فاجأ الجهاز الفني للمريخ الجماهير بتشكيلة غابت عنها الكثير من العناصر التي كانت قد بدأت لقاء القمة.
* نجوم القمة سلمون واوكرا وبلة جابر وعلي جعفر كلهم جلسوا خارج الميدان كما تم ابعاد بكري المدينة لدواعي الإيقاف كما قيل.. وفوق ذلك اصيب مصعب بشد عضلي بعد 4 دقائق من بداية المباراة ليدخل علي جعفر في وظيفة الطرف الأيسر.

* فقد المريخ أمس 6 لاعبين كانوا قد بدأوا مباراة القمة، ليشارك الريح علي وكوفي والباشا وعنكبة من البداية ومع كل هذا التغيير الجذري في التشكيلة كان من الطبيعي أن يختفي المظهر الجميل للفريق في مباراة القمة..
* وعلى الرغم من أن فريق الرابطة لعب بحذر دفاعي شديد.. لم نشهد ضغطاً من جانب المريخ حيث كثر التحضير الرتيب الممل في الوسط.. وأفرط دفاع المريخ في تبادل الكرة فيما بينه ومع الحارس جمال بصورة تثير الغيظ خاصة من جانب الريح علي الذي ظهر مضطرباً وفاقداً حيويته وحماسه المعروف.. ويبدو إن عقله لا زال مع مفاجأة عودته من الدوحة عريساً بعد أن سافر عازباً للمعسكر الإعدادي!
* كما أن خط هجوم المريخ الذي لعب فيه وانغا كمتوسط هجوم وعنكبة والباشا من الجناحين كان سيئاً خاصة الباشا الذي فقد 70% من أراضيه القديمة!
* إشراك رمضان في طرف الدفاع الأيمن أفقد المريخ جهوده كلاعب هجومي، وفي نفس الوقت أضعف طرف الدفاع الأيمن بدليل إن رمضان تسبب في هدف التعادل للرابطة في الشوط الأول بالمخالفة التي ارتكبها جوار راية الكورنر ونفذت مباشرة في المرمى وسط زحام المدافعين جوار القائم مما منع جمال من الرؤية.. كما لا نعفي جمال سالم من هذا الهدف الفضيحة..!
* لم يتحسن الحال إلا بعد دخول ضفر في طرف الدفاع وتقديم رمضان للهجوم.. والأمر لم يكن يحتاج للتجريب.. فينك إنت يا محسن؟!
* نرجو ألا يكون الغرور قد دب في أوصال الحارس الأوغندي الشاب ليرغمنا على المطالبة بمعاقبته بإجلاسه على الكنبة في المباراة القادمة واشراك المعز محجوب.. 
* عنكبة كان سيئاً في الحصة الأولى وأهدر فرصة انفرادية بسذاجة من الكرة التي قشرها له راجي داخل الصندوق وهو قادماً من الجناح.. ولكنه تحسن في الحصة الثانية وقدم فواصلاً أطربت الجمهور.. ومنحته نجومية المباراة والتي ربما كان يستحقها حارس الرابطة عبدالعزيز بابعاده لكرات خطيرة كانت في طريقها للمرمى من الزوايا..
* التحكيم كالعادة كان سيئاً وقد ثار الاستاد كله عندما تعرض عنكبة للإعاقة داخل منطقة الجزاء.. وهرول الحكم ليحتسبها خارج منطقة الجزاء..!
* وكم كان غريباً أن يتجاهل الحكم ترويض ليبرو الرابطة للكرة بيده والتي أرسلها جمال سالم طويلة.. ويتجاهل الحكم بعد دقيقة حالة أخرى شبيهة من الطاهر الحاج.. وربما يحتاج هذا الحكم لكشف نظر إن لم يكن خائفاً من ناس صلاح والنجومي!
* محمد موسى على الأرض طالباً العلاج.. وبعد أن ينهض بعد حوالي دقيقتين ويخرج من الملعب مستغرقاً دقيقة ونصف، يشير الحكم الرابع لدقيقتين زمن ضائع من الشوط الأول وما أن يستأنف اللعب ويقود المريخ هجمة يصفر الحكم معلناً نهاية الشوط الأول.. ليذهب له أحد أفراد الجهاز الفني بالمريخ مندهشاً ومحتجاً!!
* حكام صلاح والنجومي كرهونا الكورة.. وحسبك الله يا مريخ.
* تبقى أسبوعان فقط على مباراة عزام ولا زالت التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ مجهولة.. خذ حذرك يا غارزيتو..

زمن إضافي
* خلافات حادة في الاتحاد العام بسبب موضوع البث الذي تحول إلى أزمة مزمنة.. لأن القنوات الناقلة لا تلتزم بالاتفاق المالي..
* من قبل فشلت قناة قوون في تنفيذ الإلتزام المالي فتم سحب النقل الحصري عنها..
* وفي الموسم الأخير فشلت قناة النيلين المنبثقة من التلفزيون القومي في الإيفاء بالإلتزام المالي فتوقف البث وسط أزمة كبرى..
* وشركة سوداني الراعية تشترط البث التلفزيوني لتسليم حق الرعاية..
ومعها الحق إذا كان الشرط مكتوباً في عقد الرعاية..
* والأندية رافضة لرعاية سوداني في الموسم الجديد مالم تسدد المتأخرات!
* لا توجد أي جهات تفكر في رعاية الدوري السوداني، لأنه لا يحقق لها فوائد تجارية لضعف الإعلان.. وشركة سوداني أشبه بالمضحية وهي ترعى الدوري السوداني..
* قناة قوون ضعيفة الإمكانيات فإذا لعب فريقي القمة في توقيت واحد لا تستطيع القناة إلا نقل مباراة واحدة.. وهذا لن يرضي القاعدة الجماهيرية..
* كما أن هذه القناة مرفوضة من قبل الهلال بسبب تبعيتها للمعارض صلاح إدريس.. وأيضاً مرفوضة من قبل المريخ بسبب طاقمها المنحاز للهلال وبشكل مستفز للمريخ مثل المذيع الرشيد بدوي ومحلل التحكيم الطاهر محمد عثمان.
* وضعف القناة يجعل من السهل تعرضها للتشويش من قبل جهات منافسة!
* وفوق ذلك فنادي الهلال يرفض نقل مبارياته عبر فضائية قوون.. ولدرجة التهديد بالإنسحاب..
* ونحن نستغرب أن ينحاز أمين خزينة الاتحاد لقناة قوون.. لاسيماً إن هذه القناة لا يضمن إيفاءها بحقوق الاندية من واقع التجربة السابقة..
* الملاعب الرديئة القبيحة والنقل التلفزيوني المتخلف وعدم ثبات البرمجة، لا يشجع القنوات الرياضية الأجنبية على بث الدوري السوداني..
* ويقال إن قناة (بي إن سبورت) لا ترغب في النقل إلا للمباريات التي طرفها أحد فريقي القمة!
* بث الدوري السوداني لا يحقق أي مكاسب مالية للقنوات الفضائية ولهذا من الصعب إيفاء القنوات بالإلتزامات المالية..
* تهديد الأندية بعدم خوض الجولة الثانية للدوري إلا بعد حسم ملفي الرعاية والبث تعجيز للاتحاد العام..
* وفي النهاية قد تنسحب الشركة الراعية ويفشل أمر البث.. لتخوض الأندية مبارياتها وتعتمد على دخل الشباك إن كان لها دخل..
* بخلاف مباريات فريقي القمة لن تحقق أي مباراة دخلاً يذكر من الشباك، بل ستكون المباريات معجزة لارتفاع مصروفات التنظيم.. نصيب الشرطة والتذكرجية ونصيب الاستاد والاستقطاعات المختلفة..
* كل هذه الأزمات تؤكد تخلفنا في صناعة كرة القدم..
* والبلد كلها أزمات مثل أزمة غاز البوتاجاز التي خلفت معاناة شديدة للمواطنين..
* استغربت للإشادة بنظام التوزيع المباشر لأنابيب الغاز عبر المراكز في الطلمبات والميادين على أساس إن سعر الأنبوبة 25 جنيهاً فقط!
* هذه المراكز تشهد (كبسيبة) شديدة بسبب الزحام ووجود الصفوف واحتياج الحصول على أنبوبة مليئة إلى قضاء نصف يوم للمرابطة عند المركز..
* المواطنون يضطرون إلى الاتفاق مع السماسرة بإحضار الأنبوبة المليئة إلى المنزل مقابل 50 أو 80 أو 100 جنيه..
* شخصياً إضطررت للاتفاق مع سمسار لإحضار أنبوبة مليئة ودفعت له 50 جنيهاً كسعر ودي نسبة للمعرفة.. لأنني لا أستطيع أن أضيع يومي مرابطاً ووسط (كبسيبة) مركز التوزيع المباشر!
* في محل توزيع الغاز كنا ندفع 35 جنيهاً ونحصل على الأنبوبة المليئة بسهولة وفي أي وقت نذهب فيه إلى المحل، وهذا أرحم بكثير من الحصول على أنبوبة من مراكز التوزيع المباشر عبر سمسار لندفع 100 جنيه!!
* أعيدوا توزيع الغاز عبر محلات الأحياء رحمة بالمواطنين المجهجهين.. ويمكن لمراكز التوزيع المباشر أن تواصل التوزيع لمن يرغب في الحصول على الأنبوبة بالسعر الرسمي.

_____
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*حدث ماحذرنا منه!!


عبد الله ابو وائل
مشاهد رياضية





فازالمريخ علي الرابطة كوستي بشق الانفس ولولا تراجع ترموميتر اللياقة البدنية لافراد ممثل كوستي لما حصل الاحمر علي النقاط الثلاث!
اخطاء التشكيل لا تزال تتواصل من الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي لا يود ان يستقر علي عناصر بعينها!
تم ابعاد علي جعفر عن المشاركة في قلب الدفاع وتمنينا لو تم ابعاد امير كمال الا ان اصابة مصعب اعادة عليوجعفر مجددا ولكن في وظيفة الطرف الايسر!
غارزيتو لم يتوصل للتوليفة التي يعتمد عليها وربما يكون ذلك لعذم قناعته بكفاءة بعض اللاعبين!
طالبنا خلال التسجيلات الماضية بدعم الفريق بطرفي ملعب وحذرنا من الاعتماد علي بلة جابر وبخيت خميس لوحدهما فكان ان تمت استعادة مصعب عمر بعد رحلة اعارة ليست بالقصيرة الا ان اللاعب عاد بذات الاخطاء التي تسببت في اعارته!
وتوقف بخيت خميس بسبب الاصابة ليجعل الطرف الايسر منهارا بمشاركة مصعب الضعيف في الناحية الدفاعية وعلي جعفر الذي يؤكد في كل مشاركة له بأنه اقل قامة من ارتداء شعار المريخ!
فاز المريخ علي الرابطة كوستي الذي انطلق اعداده متأخرا ليظهر ضعف اعداده في تراجع اللياقة البدنية للاعبين!
عدم انسجام افراد الدفاع الذين يتغيرون عند كل مباراة مع الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم يؤثر سلبا علي الفريق لتهتز الشباك بصورة تدعو للاندهاش!
مشهد اول
شارك عنكبة منذ بداية المباراة فبانت خطورته مستفيدا من العامل النفسي ليفوز بالنجومية رغم عدم اكماله للمواجهة!
عنكبة لاعب تتوافر فيه كل مقومات المهاجم المكتمل لو نجح الجهاز الفني في منحه الثقة التي اهتزت بينه والجمهور!
ليت الجهاز الفني يدفع به في مباراة مريخ كوستي السبت القادم حتي يسترد اللاعب الثقة بنفسه ويقدم المستوي الذي يفيد الفريق!
برافو عنكبة!
مشهد ثاني
المستوي الضعيف والمهزوز الذي ادار به الدولي محمود شانتير مباراة الامس بين المريخ والرابطة كوستي يشيع التحكيم السوداني الي مثواه الاخير !
شانتير ادار المواجهة بصورة تدعو للشفقة فلا ندري علي اي معيار اعتمدت لجنة الحكام في اسناد ادارة المباراة له!
مشهد اخير
تشرفت امس الاول بحضور ختام الدورة المدرسية والتميز التربوي لولاية الخرطوم بقاعة الصداقة فتأكدت ان مستقبل ابنائنا وبناتنا يبشر بخير وفير!
التحية لادارة النشاط بالولاية ولمديرها محمد المصطفي دياب ورفاقه عماد والنعمان وبقية الكوكبة

____________
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*من هنا وهناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
هيثم صديق
محمود الكذاب في شندي











قالوا لن نلعب القمة مادام بكري فيها
ولعبوا
الناس كلها كانت منتظرة انسحابهم
بس هم ما انسحبوش
قالوا اخذنا الدرعة واحتفلوا
ده احتفال بتاع احتمال
في رفع احمال
لكن رفع احتمال دي جديدة
بس الاحتمال الكبير الليلة في شندي
مباراة تحديد المركز الثاني بدأ بيها الدوري
الدوري ده مقلوب والا شنو
الدوري مقلوب والهلال مغلوب
اوع من الطوب

مباراة اليوم في شندي حا تبين لمحمود انه الكذب عيب
المرة دي لو كوركو للنجدة ما حايجيهم زول
الليلة النمر هاجم صح صح
نمر حقيقي 
المباراة دي الا تكون منقولة علي نقالة
القنوات ما بتشيلها
باتريك احتمال كبير بكرة يغرد في ت(توتر)
تويتر سابقا
البلجيكي حا يكون من الساعة عشرة اليوم هو مدرب الهلال السابق
فوزي المرضي مفروض يكون جاهز
بكرة عمود صلاح ادريس حا يكون نار
صلاح الهلالابي حا يكتب عن غلب الهلال
في مثل بيقول ليك المرض البتخاف منو بكتلك
برضو في مثل بيقول الفريق البتخاف منو بغلبك
والهلال ده بخاف من اهل شندي موت
زي ما ناس اهلي شندي بيحبوا شندي موت 
الليلة الهلال ماشي شندي يزور الدبايب
شندي الليلة كلها ثعابين
الليلة الهلال ملدوغ ملدوغ
الله يكون في عون الحكم 
حكم اليوم حايكون الشماعة 
ما يحملوا الهزيمة للفريق الاشاعة
طبعا الاشاعة اثبتتها مباراة السبت
تلك التي نجا منها الهلال باعجوبة
الغريبة ما عملوا كرامة
علشان كده الليلة حا يلاقوه
ولم نكتب عن مباراة الامس ما بين المريخ البطل والرابطة احد الوصفاء
لاننا نعلم انها محسومة للاقوى
كما نعلم ان مباراة اليوم محسومة للشنداوية 
في حظ يا اخوانا اكتر من كده
لم يملك المريخ قنطار شطارة واحد
كان يملك اكثر من طن شطارة
وكان خصمه يملك اطنان الشتارة
وكان درهم الحظ في جيبهم 
افلتوا من هزيمة تسير بها الركبان
وتتحدث بها البلدان 
ويستدفأ بها البردان
لما اضاع المريخ خمس فرص مضمونة
مقابل هدف مصادفة من الهلال
لكن للحق والحقيقة
فلقد تألق الحكم من جانب الهلال
توقعت ان ينال الجائزة المخصصة للهلال
وكاد بكري المدينة ان يشلع الهلال
بعد ان مارس في شوارع الدفاع الهلالي تفحيطا كثيرا
افضل شوارع للتفحيط هي شوارع دفاع الهلال
وعن هدف علاء الدين انا حا اقولكم
وبرضي تاني حا اقولكم
يا الصفقتوا كلكم
انطلقت قاذفته الكاتيوشة
فدكت شباك الحارس الكيشة
ولولا الزخم الاعلامي
والانحياز التحكيمي
وبداية الموسم
لكان الجمهور الازرق ضائعا حتى الساعة في غابة الخرطوم
ولو لعب غارزيتو بامكانيات فريقه
كان بلة جابر في الشوط الثاني يمارس خرمجة بلا مثيل 
ومع ذلك تعامى عنه الفرنسي 
وكان يمكن ان يدفع بالباشا مكانه
فلقد كان الهلال ينتظر رصاصة الرحمة
لذلك رأينا الفرحة الهستيرية بنتيجة القرعة
وكان دفاع المريخ مكشوفا جدا 
ولو كان الخصم غير المتهالك الهلال لخسرنا المباراة.
ولقد شاهدت المباراة من خلال التلفزيون
لقطة للملعب ولقطة ل(عنقرة) مشاهد
ومع ذلك رضينا
لأن الهلال جا فريق كسر 
من كاريكا والى مساوي
وكان دليل عجزهم بائنا
افتقدنا ايمن المصري
الوكيل الحصري لهزيمة الهلال
وافتقدنا تراوري
عامل الطوارئ في المريخ
يمكننا القول ان المريخ قد لعب بالصف الثاني
لذلك لم يحرز الثاني
رغم محاورة المدينة التي جعلت مساوي كالقلاب المقلوب
ورغم عكسية مصعب عمر التي لو نفخها عنكبة لخرج الجمهور الهلالي للموقف 
بالطريفة دي لا اظن ان الهلال سيعود سالما من شندي
الا اذا اوكلت ادارة المباراة للطريفي ومعاونيه بالامس
اما اوكرا فالحديث عنه يطول
وهذه مناظرة فقط
اظن جازما ان المباراة لم تكن فيها من الندية الا باسم الهلال
بتاريخه كند للمريخ
وبجمهوره وآلته الاعلامية
ما عدا ذلك فالهلال اقل من كمبالا سيتي
ومع ذلك 
فان درهم الحظ الهلالي وصل الى القرعة
فنالوا درع الانقاذ للستة شهور القادمة 
والدرع من زجاج فاوع يتباع 
لان المريخ سيناله للستة اشهر الثانية
القزاز عند الهلال الكاردينالي ما بيقعد
وآخر القول انه لا جديد
المريخ اقوى كما كان.
والهلال يحاول ادراكه
وتلك مطاردة ازلية.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*التزم برفع الشارة لبي ان سبورت.. التلفزيون ينقل الممتاز مقابل ثلاثة مليار






حسم اتحاد الكرة بصورة رسمية أمر البث التلفزيوني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمس من خلال اجتماع مطول بين الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة والسموأل خلف الله مدير الهيئة القومية للإذاعة والتلفزيون بحضور وكيل وزارة الإعلام, واتفق الطرفان على حصول اتحاد الكرة على متأخرات البث بتعهدات من وزارة المالية بسداد كل المتأخرات البالغ قدرها أربعة مليار جنيه, ونص الاتفاق الجديد على سداد التلفزيون مبلغ 3 مليار جنيه للاتحاد مع الالتزام برفع الشارة لفضائية بي ان سبورت القطرية التي دخلت هي الأخرى ضمن القنوات الناقلة للممتاز مقابل 800 ألف دولار, وسيتم التوقيع الرسمي اليوم بعد أن سلم التلفزيون اتحاد الكرة خطاب موافقته على رفع الشارة لأي قناة يتفق معها الاتحاد على البث في انتظار أن يتسلم الاتحاد تعهد وزارة المالية مكتوباً بسداد المتأخرات حتى يتم التوقيع الرسمي الذي يتيح لاتحاد الكرة نقل مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
تفوق كاسح للآرسنال على الهلال في شندي






يعتبر الأهلي شندي النادي الوحيد في الدوري الممتاز الذي يتفوق على الهلال في المواجهات المباشرة إذ لم يتمكن الأزرق قط من الفوز على النمور في معقلهم وكان التعادل أفضل نتيجة خرج بها الهلال من مدينة الجعليين وتفوق النمور على الهلال في المقبرة بعد أن أذلهم بهدفين نظيفين، ومن مجموع المباريات التي تواجها فيها حقق النمور الفوز في مباراتين والأزرق في مباراة واحدة وحسم التعادل المواجهات الثلاث الأخرى، الأهلي يبدو قريبا للغاية من توسيع الفارق في مباراة اليوم عطفا على الجاهزية الكبيرة للفريق وإمكانات نجومه التي لا تقل عن العملاقين .
النمور القوة الضاربة التي ستهز عرش القمة
قلب الأهلي شندي الطاولة على الهلال والمريخ في المباريات التي جمعته بهما، ويعد النمور أول فريق في الممتاز يتخطى حاجز الأربعين نقطة كما أنه الفريق الوحيد الذي تفوق على الهلال في المواجهات المباشرة، ولولا الخسائر المفاجئة والسهلة التي يتعرض لها الفريق في مواجهاته مع عدد من أندية الممتاز سيما على ملعبه لحقق الأهلي الفوز بالبطولة، النمور ليست بعيدة عن تحقيق مرادها، وبعد الإضافات المميزة والعناصر القوية التي انضمت حديثا يعد الأهلي مرشحا ومنافسا حقيقيا للمريخ على اللقب بجانب الهلال الذي أحدث تغييرات على نطاق واسع بدا تأثيرها واضحا على الفريق في مباراة القمة.
خبرات نجوم الأهلي ترجح كفتهم على حساب الأزرق
لن يكون الهلال بعيدا عن مرمى نيران النمور في مباراة اليوم، وسيواجه الأزرق فريقا أصعب بكثير من الذي واجهه في السنوات الماضية بعد الإضافات الرائعة مثل كليتشي أوسونوا وهيثم مصطفي، وما يفاقم من موقف الأزرق أكثر تراجع مستوي كبار النجوم في الفريق مثل مدثر كاريكا ومغادرة الحرس القديم بكل خبرتهم مثل عمر بخيت، مهند الطاهر المعز محجوب وبكري المدينة وإصابة عبد اللطيف بوي وهي عناصر كان لها تأثيرها الواضح في الفرقة الهلالية خلال السنوات الماضية وساهمت بنصيب وافر في الإنتصارات سيما في طبوة الدوري الممتاز، الأهلي شندي الذي سيواجه الهلال اليوم يبدو أقرب للمنتخب الوطني لوجود عديد العناصر التي تملك خبرات ثرة مثل المدافع سفاري، سعيد مصطفي، هيثم مصطفي، وكليتشي أوسنوا.
أصداء واسعة لإسلام كليتشي
وجد خبر إسلام النجم كليتشي أوسنوا صدي واسعا في الوسط الرياضي وزاد من قوة العلاقة التي تربطه بكثيرون، المهاجم المميز قدم مستويات مبهرة خلال سنواته مع عملاقي القمة وحقق الكثير من الإنجازات وسيدشن مشواره هذا المساء مع النمور، النسر الجارح سيجد المزيد من الدعم بعد إشهاره لإسلامه، ويعد واحدا من مهاجمين مرشحين فوق العادة للظفر بلقب الهداف وهو أكثر لاعب أجنبي يتوج باللقب، كما يبدو قريبا للغاية من تحقيق مجد شخصي آخر وهو تحظيم الرقم القياسي لسجل التهديف في الدوري بعد أن إنزعه منه نجم السلاطين الحالي وقائد المريخ السابق فيصل العجب ولا يبتعد الأباتشي كثيرا عن الملك ويتخلف عنه بفارق هدفين فقط لكون اعجب أحرز ستة عشر ومائة هدفا في المسابقة .وهو ما يجعل كليتشي قريبا للغاية من التفوق على على العجب.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مباراة تحت المجهر (الهلال – أهلي شندي)



الأربعاء 28 يناير 2015 الساعة 4:02 


آراء وتعليقات – 



عبده قابل






في أقوى مباريات الأسبوع الأول للممتاز بل أقوى مباريات البطولة قاطبة يشهد استاد شندي مساء اليوم اللقاء المرتقب الذي جاء قبل أوانه بسبب القرعة التي أبت إلا أن يتقابل الفريقان في أول مباراة بل في أول أسبوع للبطولة.
لقاءات الهلال وأهلي شندي منذ صعود أهلي شندي في موسم 2011 أي قبل أربع سنوات ظلت تأخذ طابع القوة والجدية والندية، وهذا استمر من أول موسم التقى فيه الفريقان حتى الآن.
مباراة اليوم التي يلعبها أهلي شندي بأرضه لاتعني أن الجمهور الغفير الذي سيشاهد المباراة سيكون كله مسانداً ومؤازراً لأهلي شندي، بل أن قاعدة الهلال العريضة والممتدة في كل أنحاء السودان ستكون حاضرة باستاد شندي وسيكون التشجيع والمؤازرة للفريقين شبه متساوية.
أهلي شندي منذ أول صعود له للدوري الممتاز لم يكن مثله مثل بقية الفرق الصاعدة التي تخشى لقاءات القمة الهلال والمريخ إذ استطاع أهلي شندي كسر حاجز الخوف منذ أول مشاركة له والدليل على ذلك النتائج التي حققها على قمتي الكرة خاصة مع الهلال التي سنشير إليها لاحقاً حتى يعرف الكل صحة ما ذكرناه. 

ظهور جيد لأهلي شندي منذ أول موسم
موسم 2011 الذي شهد صعود أهلي شندي للدوري الممتاز أكد أهلي شندي أنه فريق متماسك وقوي يعرف كيف يصمد أمام أندية الممتاز التقليدية وذلك بتحقيق العديد من الانتصارات عليها الشئ الذي أدى في نهاية أول بطولة شارك فيها ليحتل مركزًا متقدماً على عشرة فرق من الفرق التقليدية إذ احتل أهلي شندي الترتيب الرابع بعد المريخ والهلال والأمل، وذلك برصيد 37 نقطة لم يحدث في تاريخ الدوري الممتاز أن استطاع فريق صاعد حديثاً أن يتحصل على مثل ذلك العدد الكبير من النقاط.
واصل أهلي شندي زحفه واحتلاله للمراكز المتقدمة ليصبح هو القوة الثالثة في الدوري الممتاز بعد الهلال والمريخ وهذا ما فشلت فيه العديد من الفرق التي ظلت تشارك في البطولة منذ إنشائها.
الشئ اللافت للنظر هو أن أهلي شندي ظل محافظاً على مركزه وترتيبه منذ صعوده على عكس الكثير من الفرق وهذا ما جعله يتبوأ مركزه مباشرة بعد فريقي الهلال والمريخ الشئ الذي أكد أنه صار هو القوة الثالثة فعلاً لا قولاً.

الهلال حاصد أكثر بطولات الممتاز
فريق الهلال أكد أنه فريق يعرف كيف يحقق الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز وعدد المرات التي فاز بها الهلال بالبطولة تؤكد أن الهلال من ناحية بطولاته الكثيرة أصبح ليس هناك فريق آخر يجاريه في عدد البطولات التي فاز بها.
إذ أحصينا البطولات التي كسبها الهلال سنجد أنها وصلت إلى 12 بطولة من جملة البطولات التي أقيمت حتى الآن وهذا الرقم يصل تقريباً إلى نصف البطولات التي فاز بها رصيفه المريخ.

الهلال وأهلي شندي تساويا في مرات الفوز والخسارة في لقاءاتهما
هناك ثماني مباريات أقيمت بين الهلال وأهلي شندي في بطولة الممتاز منذ صعود أهلي شندي في موسم 2011
نتائج المباريات الثماني جاءت كالآتي:
في موسم 2011 وهو أول موسم صعد فيه أهلي شندي للممتاز حقق أهلي شندي الفوز في أول لقاء له مع الهلال وهذا لقاء الدورة الأولى الذي كسبه أهلي شندي بشندي 1/صفر سجله فيصل موسى الذي انتقل للهلال بعد أن كان لاعباً للمريخ وجاء الهدف من ضربة جزاء.
لقاء الدورة الثانية لموسم 2011 كسبه الهلال 2/صفر باستاده
في موسم 2012 وهو ثاني موسم لأهلي شندي بالممتاز انتهى لقاء الدورة الأولى الذي أقيم بشندي بالتعادل سلبياً وفي الدورة الثانية فاز الهلال 4/1 أكبر فوز تحقق في لقاءات الفريقين.
في موسم 2013 وهو الموسم الثالث لأهلي شندي في الممتاز كسبه أهلي شندي في الدورة الأولى 2/1 وفاز الهلال في الدورة الثانية 1/صفر
في الموسم الماضي 2014 فاز أهلي شندي على الهلال 2/صفر في الدورة الأولى باستاد الخرطوم وتعادلا سلبياً في الدورة الثانية بشندي.

التفوق للهلال بفارق الأهداف
الثماني مباريات التي لعبها أهلي شندي والهلال في الدوري الممتاز تساوت كفة الفريقين في مرات الفوز والخسارة والتعادل إلا أن كفة الهلال رجحت بفارق الأهداف.

توقعاتنا لنتيجة المباراة
من خلال إعداد الفريقين الذي بلغ قمته ومن خلال اللاعبين الذين سجلهما الفريقان سواءً كانوا من اللاعبين المحليين أو المحترفين الأجانب ومن خلال مباريات الفريقين السابقة في الدوري الممتاز الذي تساوت انتصارات الفريقين من خلال ثماني مباريات جمعت بينهما منذ صعود أهلي شندي قبل أربع سنوات نتوقع أن تكون نسبة الفوز متقاربة إلا أن التعادل سيكون نسبته هي الأكبر إذ من المتوقع أن يكون التعادل حاضراً بنسبة 50% وفوز الهلال بنسبة 25% مقابل 15% لأهلي شندي..والله أعلم.


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اهلي شندى بدأ الحصاد وجنى الثمار !

علم الدين هاشم





بهدوء 
اليوم 06:57 AM 



انتزع اهلي شندى نقطة غالية وثمينة من الهلال حامل اللقب فى اول مواجهة مشتركة بين الفريقين وهى النتيجة التى قد تبدو طبيعية اذا مارجعنا الى تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين خاصة فى ملعب دار جعل الذى ظل عصيا جدا على الفريق الازرق ولم يحدث ان خرج منه سالما ومعافي كما يحدث فى بقية ملاعب الولايات الاخرى ,, 
بعيدا عن نتيجة التعادل وماجرى داخل الملعب ولكن اعتقد ان فريق اهلي شندى قد اعد نفسه جيدا ليس لهذه المباراة بل وانما لموسم طويل وشاق تتخلله مشاركته الافريقية فى بطولة الكونفدرالية فهو الفريق الوحيد الذى خاض معسكرا جادا ( ماخمج ) مقارنة بمعسكرات الترفيه التى خاضها المريخ والهلال فى القاهره والدوحة والامارات !! فكل من يعيد شريط المباريات الاعدادية التى خاضها النمور فى معسكرهم بالقاهره سيعرف مدى حجم الفارق الكبير بين الاعدادالجاد والهزلي ,, لهذا لن نبالغ اذا قلنا ان التعادل ربما يكون بطعم الهزيمة لاى فريق يجهز نفسه بدنيا وذهنيا مثلما فعل اهلي شندى الذى نحسب بانه قد بدا الحصاد وجنى الثمار وربنا يوفق .
غاب بكرى وحضر عنكبه
لم يشارك بكرى المدينة مع المريخ ضد فريق الرابطة فى اول مباراة له مع الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز ومع ذلك نجح المريخ فى الوصول لمرمى الذئاب وتحقيق لفوز وتسجيل اول ثلاث نقاط فى رصيده بالدورى كما غاب ايضا المالي تراورى الذى يتواجد حاليا مع منتخب بلاده فى نهائيات الامم الافريقية التى تجرى حاليا فى غينيا الاستوائية ,, 
غياب بكرى المدينة لم يكن مناوره او جس نبض من مجلس المريخ كما اشاع البعض فى الاعلام الازرق من الذين لازال لديهم اعتقاد معشعش فى اذهانهم بان تسجيل العقرب غير قانونى وان الفيفا سيحسم الامر لمصلحة الهلال رغم كل الحيثيات التى اصدرتها لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه وكذلك لجنة الاستئنافات التى اقرت بصحة الاجراءات التى اتخذها المريخ نهارا وجهارا فى تسجل مهاجمه الجديد ,, فالعقرب اذا غاب عن مواجهة الرابطة فهو بلا شك سيكون حاضرا فى الجولة الثانية من الدورى الممتاز ليدشن مشواره التنافسي والتهديفي مع المريخ فى الموسم الجديد والمنافسة بقوة على لقب الهداف الذى يمثل طموحا وهدفا لمواليد ( منطقة الجزاء ) امثال بكرى الذى كان قد قدم نفسه بصورة رائعة امام كمبالا سيتى وكذلك امام فريقه السابق الهلال فى اول قمة يخوضها بقميص المريخ !
غياب العقرب وزميله تراورى اذا حدث مع اى فريق اخر ربما يكون له الاثر السلبي على القوة الهجومية والتهديفية الا ان ذلك لم يحدث مع المريخ بدليل انه لم يجد صعوبة فى تحقيق الفوز على فريق الرابطة وفى وجود مهاجمين اخرين الان وانغا وعبده جابر اضافة الى عنكبه الذى شارك فى تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة بل وفاز بنجومية المباراة وهو حدث ملفت للنظر بالنسبة للاعب عنكبه الذى ظل محل خلاف وسط جماهير المريخ وكذلك فى الاعلام الذى يتعامل معه كبديل ثاني فى القائمة الحمراء بدليل ان مشاركته فى الموسم الماضى كانت ( بالقطاره ) وكان قريبا جدا من ان تطاله مقصلة الشطب الا ان الحظ وقف الى جانبه وسانده ,, فهو يستحق ان ينال ثقة مدربه غارزيتو الذى دفع به فى الحصة الثانية ولم يخزله كما جرت العادة مع مدربين اخرين ركنوا عنكبه طوال الموسم المنصرم ,, 
اعتقد ان عنكبه امام فرصة تاريخية فى الموسم الجديد ليدخل قلوب وعقول جماهير المريخ ويمسح عن اذهانهم تلك الصورة المهزوزه عنه بسبب ( اروشته ) , وذلك بقليل من التركيز والانضباط داخل الملعب .

______________
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*غياب بكري وبيع الأوهام..!!


زاكي الدين الصادق





وهج المنبر 

اليوم 06:46 AM 


اولا علينا ان نشيد بالقطاع الرياضي في نادي المريخ لتفطنه لحالة نجمه
بكري المدينة المتمثلة في نيل اللاعب لثلاث كروت صفراء خلال الموسم
الماضي عندما كان ينشط في فريقه السابق نادي الهلال الذي انبري الكثير من
اعلاميه لبيع الأوهام لجماهير النادي الأزرق الملدوغة بسبب إنتقال
المدينة الصادم لنادي المريخ.
حاول بعض كتاب الهلال إستغلال فرصة ايقاف اللاعب لتمرير رزمانة معلبة من
الوهم، تقول ان المريخ اوقف مشاركة لاعبه لخوفه من موقف اللاعب الذي لو
لم يكن موقوفا فعليا بسبب الثلاث بطاقات لشاهدناه يقدل في مباراة الرابطة
غير عابئ بلوزان او غيرها من اثار (عقدة المدينة المستعصية) التي ارهقت
الاهلة وجعلتهم يلتقطون قفاز الشتل مبكرا حول موقف اللاعب الذي سيعود ان
شاءالله لمزاولة نشاطه بصورة اكثر من طبيعية في الاسبوع الثاني الذي
سيلاقي فيه المريخ احمر كوستي في ثاني مبارياته في دوري هذا العام.
ربط ايقاف اللاعب بقضية الهلال لايعدو ان يكون بيع متواصل للوهم لجماهير
اظنها اكثر وعي من ان تنطلي عليها مثل هذه الشتلات (الزابلة) بفضل سؤ
منبتها الذي لا تشرق عليه شمس الحقائق التي يغيبها بعضهم بصورة سافرة في
التعمد الذي يتجاوز حقائق كثيرة اولها ان بكري لاعب مريخي بعقد رسمي
يعترف به اتحاد الكرة وثانيها ان ذات اللاعب سبق وان قدم الهلال طعن في
عملية التعاقد معه ووجد هذا الطعن الرفض من لجنة الاستئنافات التي ايدت
عملية ضم اللاعب لنادي المريخ وهذا لوحده كافي لنسخ اي حديث مرتبط بشكوي
قد يخاف منها نادي المريخ ان طعن اي نادي اخر في مشاركة اللاعب كما زعم
بعضهم بعد ان احتجب الدرة في لقاء الذئاب اول امس.
بكري لا خوف عليه والحديث الذي يدور حول عدم لعب اللاعب في اولي مباريات
فريقه عاري من الصحة وعبارة عن اوهام في خيال بعض الملدوغين بسبب العقرب.
ادعي البعض ان المريخ لن يخاطر بإشراك اللاعب في المباريات القادمة حتي
تحسم شكوي الهلال حول اللاعب بلوازن وهذا حديث ينم عن جهل عميق فكيف يخاف
المريخ من اشراك لاعب سبق وان اعتمدت ضمه الجهة التي تفصل في شكاوي
اللاعيبين وسبق لها ان رفضت طعن سابق من نادي الهلال الذي يروج بعض كتابه
لهذه الفرية دون ان يرتكزو علي اي شي منطقي في هذا الامر سوي ان بكري
احتجب عن المشاركة بفضل الايقاف الذي اكده مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال
الاستاذ عاطف النور عندما استعرض موقف لاعبي النادي الازرق قبل مباراة
فريقه بشندي امام النمور.
اوضح عاطف حقيقة غياب المدينة التي طفق بعضهم ينسج حولها القصص الواهمة
عندما قال ان كشف الهلال ليس به اي لاعب موقوف سوي بكري المدينة وبكل
تأكيد هذه الحقيقة رغم وضوحها بمنطق شهد شاهدا من اهلها لانستبعد القفز
فوقها واعادة نسج فصول اخري لوهم ايقاف المدينة خوفا من تبعات شكوي لوزان
الفالصو.
المدينة سيبقي عقدة لن ينفك منها الاهلة وستتواصل حملات بيع الأوهام
لجماهير الازرق حتي مابعد لوزان.
وهج اخير:
نجا الوصيف للمرة الثانية خلال هذا الاسبوع من تجرع الخسارة المحتملة
فبعد ان لعبت الحظوظ دورها في قمة درع الاستقلال ها هي تعود مرة اخري
لتقف جوار الوصيف في مباراة شندي امام النمور التي خرج فيها الهلال
متعادلا بشق الانفس بعد ان كان قاب قوسين او ادني من خسارة ان حدثت ما
كانت ستكون غريبة علي الفريق الازرق الذي اثبت مباراة الامس امام النمور
انه يعاني من عقدة مستفحلة امام النمور التي واصلت فرض هيبتها علي الفرقة
الزرقاء وكانت قريبة من انتصار كان سيكون مستحق بعد ان تألق الاهلي
كالعادة وتلاعب بلاعبي الوصيف المحظوظين بخروجهم بنقطة غالية من براسن
النمور التي اضاعت انتصار كان في متناول يدها لو افلح محمد كوكو في
استغلال الفرصة التي اتيحت له امام الحارس الكاميروني مكسيم الذي اظنه
مازال لا يصدق بخروج شباكه نظيفة من الاهداف التي تطايرات من امام لاعبي
الاهلي.
في شوط المباراة الثاني كاد الاباتشي بعد دخوله ان يزور الشباك الهلالية
لينهي درهم الحظ الهلالي الذي كفل له الافلات من الهزيمة مرتين خلال هذا
الاسبوع، لكن كرته لم تجد طريقها لشباك الكاميروني.
تعثر الهلال في شندي كان متوقع ان يكون بخسارة واعتقد ان التعادل يعتبر
مكسب للهلال الذي لايعرف طريق الانتصار في ملعب النمور الشرسة.
الفريق الازرق هذا الموسم سيعاني الامرين متي ما غاب عنه درهم الحظ الذي
وقف بجانبه في اخر مباراتين كان فيها الهلال يعاني ولايستحق سوي الخسارة
التي اظنها ستكون قريبة منه خلال هذا الموسم ان تواصل مردوده بذات
السلبية في الدوري الذي مازال في بداياته الواعدة.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ولاتزال العقدة الشنداوية مستمره


يعقوب حاج ادم





تمريرات قصيرة


اليوم 06:49 AM 



عاد سيد البلد وسيد اسيادها من مدينة دار جعل بنقطه يتيمه من مباراته الافتتاحية امام مستضيفه فريق الاهلي شندي فارس دار جعل الذي تخصص في سلب الزعيم الهلالي النقاط في كل المواسم حيث يعجز فتية بني هلال من موسم الى اخر في فك شفرة الاهلي الشنداوي الذي فشل الهلال فشلا ذريعا في اقتناص كل نقاط مبارياته الدورية في الجولتين امام فريق النادي الاهلي مما يؤكد بان فريق الاهلي شندي قد بات يشكل عقدة موسمية لفريق الهلال دون ان يقوى الهلاليين على التخلص منها وهو امر حير كل العباقرة في البيت الهلالي وبرغم السيطره الميدانية التي كان عليها الزعيم الهلالي في شوط اللعب الاول ووصوله الى منطقة جزاء الاهلي اكثر من مرة واتاحت اكثر من فرصة لكاريكا وكيبي ونيلسون نارجيلا الا ان الفرص لم تترجم الى اهداف لينتفض الاهلاوية في شوط اللعب الثاني ويقاسموا الهلال اللعب والسيطرة في منطقة المناورة حسب الوصف التفصيلي لمعلق المباراة الذي اشار الى تفوق الاهلي في شوط اللعب الثاني وامتلاكه لزمام المبادرات الهجومية مع اعتماد الهلال على الهجمات المرتدة لاسيما ومدرب الهلال البلجيكي قد دفع بثلاثه محاور دفعه واحده وكانه يلاعب شيلسي الانجليزي ولم نسمع او نتابع اى فرصه حقيقية للهلال في شوط اللعب الثاني الذي هو شوط المدربين سوى انفراد البديل بشه بالمرمى واضاعة الفرصه وتلاها انفراد اخر من ابوبكر كيبي ولكنه هو الاخر اضاع الفرصه الانفرادية مما يدل على ان الهلال يعاني بالفعل من مشكله في خط المقدمه للمهاجم الذي يعرف طريق المرمى اذ لايعقل ان تتهيا ثلاثه انفرادات امام المرمى للمهاجمين ولايفلح احدهم في ترجمة احدى الفرص الى هدف يبهج الجماهير ويدخل الفرح اللانهائي في نفوسها وحتى البديل الغير ناجح صلاح الجزولي فهو الاخر قد تهيات له فرصه من ذهب والمرمى خالي لعبها براسه بعيدة عن المرمى وهي عادات جبل عليها هذا الصلاح"
ونستطيع ان نقول وبكل صدق بان الهلال الذي انتظرناه وتمنيناه هو وبكل صدق لايهش ولاينش وسيعاني كثيرا في دوري هذا الموسم ان لم تتبدل هذه الصورة القاتمة التي زرعت الاحباط في نفوس عشاقه ومريديه وعن الاهلي شندي فاعتقد بانه لن يجد الهلال في وضع اسواء مما وجده عليه في هذه المباراة التي اقيمت على ارضه ووسط جماهيره والفرصة كانت متاحه امامه للظفر بنقاط المباراة الثلاثه والجلوس مع المريخ في سرج واحد ولكننا يجب ان نعترف بان الكرة قد تمردت على نجوم الاهلي في شوط اللعب الثاني وكانوا قريبين من خطف النقاط الثلاثه والتعادل بلاشك اراح ابنا عمومتنا المريخاب وجعلهم يرتاحوا في الصدارة بفارق نقطتين قد تريحهم كثيرا في سباق الدوري المحموم وعلى الهلاليين ان يفكروا في موقعة الخرطوم الوطني المنتظره وهي بالطبع لن تقل اهمية عن موقعة الاهلي الماضية واى تراجع او خساره فيها ستكون بداية النهاية لفقدان جزئية الدفاع عن اللقب بقى ان اقول بان الحكم على قاىد الاهلي شندي عبر الوصف الاذاعي سيكون ظالما ولابد من ان نشاهده على الطبيعة لياتي حكمنا عادلا ولكن هذا لايمنع ان نقول بان اسمه قد تردد كثيرا عبر المذياع اكثر من اسم كاريكا الفتران كما ان هيثم قد تعهد بتنفيذ كل الركلات الثابته والركنية لاهلي شندي مما يعني بان لياقته ((فت)) وبتروله لم يقطع حتى اخر دقيقه من عمر المباراة"

((منطقة المناورة المريخية كلمة السر في الفرقة الحمراء))

فريق المريخ الند التقليدي للهلال والذي نشاهده هذا الموسم فريق جدير بالاحترام وهو يختلف اختلاف كلي عن المريخ الذي شهدناه في الموسم الماضي والذي كان متصدع الخطوط وغير قادر على فرض هيمنته حتى امام اقل الفرق الاقل مستوى وكانت معظم انتصاراته تتم بطريقة او اخرى بالدرجة التي حقق معها اكثر من سبعه تعادلات خلال مشاويره في الجولتين الاولي والثانية للدوري الممتاز وهو رقم مخيف لايتوافق مع اسم فريق كبير مثل المريخ يعتبر الرقم الاهم في مسيرة الكرة السودانية وقد كان فريق المريخ يشكو من الكثير من العلل في خط الدفاع والوسط وخط المقدمة ولكن المشكله الرئيسية والاساسية كانت تتمثل في منطقة المناورة او خط المنتصف بوصفه الحلقة الاهم والرابط الاقوي بين خطوط الفريق الدفاعية والهجومية فكان ان فطن مجلس الادارة وكشافي الفريق ومحبيه من الحادبين على مستقبل الفريق واستمراريته كحادي للركب وقائد للمسيره كان ان فطنوا للعلة الكبرى التي يشكو منها الفريق والتي كانت تقف حجرة عثر ومعول هدم في طريق تقدمه وتطوره والتي تتمثل في التواضع المريع لخط الوسط المريخي من مباراة الى اخرى فكان من الطبيعي ان يعملوا على ترميم هذه المنطقة الحيوية بين صفوف الفريق ومحاولة تدعيمها بافضل اللاعبين في سعي جاد وحثيث لسبر اغوارها وفك طلاسمها حتى تؤدي دورها المنوط بها في ربط الدفاع بالهجوم وتموين المهاجمين بالكرات السهلة المريحه والغذو من اطراف الملعب وزيادة الكثافة الهجومية للقادمين من الخلف وفك الاختناقات عندما تحتدم الامور في بعض المباريات ويعجز مهاجمي الفريق عن الوصول الى مرمى الفريق المنافس فكان ان اتى المجلس بمحترفين اجانب على مستوى عال في منطقة المناورة بقيادة القاطرة البشرية اوكراه صاحب الادوار المزدوجه وبجانبه جابسون سالمون وكوفي فرانسيس والى جانبهم السوداني علاء الدين يوسف كمكمل لرباعي الوسط الاقوياء وحقيقة فان هذا الرباعي الاجنبي السوداني قد استطاع ان يعيد لخط الوسط المريخي هيبته المفقوده وبات يمثل الرقم الصعب في صفوف الفرقة بدينماكيته التي لاتهدا وحركته الدءوبة وتمويناته السخية ومساهمته الفاعلة في استخلاص الكرات المشتركه من بين براثن لاعبي الفريق المقابل وتحويلها الى هجمات مضادة مرتدة سريعة تشكل الخطر الداهم على دفاعات الفريق الأخر وهذه الجزئية على وجه الخصوص كانت مفقودة لدى خط الوسط المريخي ونستطيع ان نقول بان مجلس المريخ قد وضع المشرط على الجرح الغائر في الفرقة الحمراء وعمل على راب الصدع الذي كان يشكل هاجسا كبيرا للفرقة والجماهير على حد السواء برغم الضعف الواضح في خط الدفاع المريخي الذي يمثل اضعف خطوط الفرقة بلا جدال ودفاعه وحارسه يستقبلون في كل مباراة هدف او هدفين وهي معضلة تحتاج الى حل سريع حتى لايتسبب ضعف الدفاع المريخي في ضياع كل المكاسب التي يحققها خطي الوسط والهجوم في المباريات"

ونخلص من هذا القول الى ان اى فريق من فرق الدرجة الممتازة بما فيها هلال الملايين نفسه اذا ماارادت التفوق على فريق المريخ وفرض هيمنتها عليه من داخل المستطيل الاخضر فهي مطالبة وفي المقام الاول بالعمل على عزل لاعبي الوسط عن باقي خط6وط الفرقة وايقاف مدهم الاحمر نحو دفاعاتهم ومحاولة تفتيت تكاتفهم وتفريقهم احادا حتى لايمارسوا عملية التيم ويرك التي تقودهم الى خلخة الدفاعات وفتح الثغرات فيها ومتى مانجح خصوم المريخ في قتل هذه الجزئية بحثا فانهم سيكونوا قادرين على ترويض الدفاع المريخي الهش وفتح الثغرات بين ثناياه ومن ثم الوصول الى مرمى الحارس جمال سالم الذي بات كتاب مفتوح بعد ان اصبحت شباكه تستقبل الاهداف من مباراة الى اخرى تلك الشباك التي كانت عصية المنال حتى وقت قريب من الموسم الماضي بدليل ان رماة الهلال قد عجزوا عن الوصول اليها الى ان حضر الفتى البوركيني كيبي الذي استطاع ان ينفض الغبار عنها ويعقد صداقه ازليه مع شباك الحارس اليمني اليوغندي جمال سالم المصنف الحارس الاول في الدوري السوداني الممتاز بشهادة كل الخبراء .. وبالطبع لااظنني اذهب بعيدا ان قلت ان خط المنتصف في فريق المريخ هو كلمة السر في هذا الموسم فلياخذ الجميع حذرهم وليعدوا العدة لمجابهته والصمود امامه والا فستحل الكوارث والهزائم بكل منافسي المريخ والذين لانتمنى بالبطبع ان يكون هلال الملايين احدهم؛

التمريره الاخيرة
__________

كاريكا مالو يااخوانا الحاصل عليه شنو .. الزول ده والله مابراهو .. في حاجه غلط في كاريكا دايرا ليها درس عصر لسبر اغوارها وفك طلاسمها حتى يعود الينا كاريكا الذي نعرفه فمن يتصدى لهذه المهمة ؟؟؟

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



صحيفة الزعيم 

اضاع رماته فرصا سهله  النمور تخسر بالتعادل امام الهلال 
جماهير شندي تسخر من مستوي الهلال  تعيد هتاف 
اشاعه اشاعه صحف واذاعه 
غازريتو يكلف مدربا كنغوليا مبتابعة عزام في البطوله الرباعيه 
ايمن سعيد يعود وتصريحات  مثيره لعنكبه 
تالقت من اجل غازريتو ومنحت جائزة النجوميه لوالدي 
الفريق طارق نعيش استقرارا   فنيا  واداريا  
وهناك من يحاول نسف برنامجنا 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الاتحاد والسطو المسلح على درب الكاف والفيفا



لدغة بكري
النعمان حسن


· وسط غموض وضبابية تتهدد الموسم الرياضي ومع انطلاقة الموسم في يومه الاول فلقد اشتعلت الحرب بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وكتلة اندية الدرجة الممتازة لتستأثر الحرب المشتعلة بينهما خارج الملعب على ما شهدته مباريات الاسبوع الاول ووسط اجواء تتهدد مصير الاسابيع المقبلة وتحت كل الاعتبارات فان تصرف الاتحاد السوداني وهو يتهرب من حضور كتلة الاندية لاجتماعه الذي عقده من خلف ظهر الاندية بل باخفاء مكان الاجتماع عنها مما اثار شكوك الاندية بان ما تم من اتفاق بين الاتحاد وسوداني الراعي للدوري لم يحسم القضايا العالقة التي تهم الاندية والا لما تعمد الاتحاد حسم القضية من خلف ظهر الاندية وباسلوب لايخلو من خداعها عن موعد ومكان انعقاد الاجتماع كما ان مصير البث لا زال لغزا تتضارب حوله كل يوم مواقف الاتحاد وآخرها ما اعلنه رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر بان الاتحاد صرف النظر عن منح الحق الحصري لاي قناة لاستحالة الوصول لاتفاق مجزي مما زاد الموقف تعقيدا.

· والموقف الآن ينذر بمواجهة حادة بين تهديد الاتحاد لاندية الممتاز بالعقاب وبين بيان الاندية المتمسكة بموقفها ان تشترك في تفاصيل الاتفاق دون اي ترتيبات سرية من خلف الكواليس وان تمنح الاندية متأخرات حقوقها ليصبح الطرفان على نقيض. 
· حقيقة الامر الذي يتعين على طرفي الصراع ان يضعاه في الاعتبار ان مشكلات الرعاية والبث تقف خلفها اسباب موضوعية الا ان اصرار الاتحاد على التحكم والانفراد بقضيتي الرعاية والبث هو سبب تفجير الازمة بلا مبرر، فالاتحاد ليس له الحق في ان ينفرد بالامر ولقد ظلت الرعاية والبث عبر التاريخ حق للاندية ولكن المسألة ومافيها ان عملية سطو مسلح تعرضت له الرعاية والبث منذ ان استولت الفيفا عليها وسار على دربها الكاف ولتلحق بها بعض الاتحادات فلقد تمت مصادرة الحق من اهله بعد ان اصبح هم الفيفا والكاف والاتحاد المتاجرة بالرعاية والبث بعد ان عرفت هذه المنظمات الطريق لحصد المال الذي اصبح المحرك الاساسي لهذه المنظمات الرياضية التي عرفت طريق الثراء عبر هذه هذه الممارسات الاستثمارية الا ان الفيفا بالرغم من ذلك طالبت بتكوين رابطة دوري المحترفين لتكون هي مسئولة عن شأن الدرجة الممتازة الا ان الاتحاد السوداني لا زال يتهرب من هذه القضية والاندية عاجزة في ان تفرض رأيها لتكوين هذه الرابطة حتى تعود الامور لصاحب الحق.
· ولعلني بهذه المناسبة اتساءل هل الاتحادات الاوروبية فرضت ارادتها على انديتها الاحترافية لتكون صاحبة الحق في رعاية وقضايا البث الخاصة بالاندية الاوربية على نفس النمط الذي يسير عليه الاتحاد السوداني؟, ولعلني ارجع واقول ان الهيكل السوداني هو الذي يصادر حق الاندية الاحترافية لان الاتحاد يفرض تسلطه على اندية الممتاز صاحبة الحق بالتكوين المختل لجمعيته العمومية التي تتحكم فيها آلاف الاندية المحلية عبر وكلاء و ادارات اصبحت مصدرا لهذه العلة لان الاتحاد يسخرها لقهرالاندية صاحبة الحق بالرغم من انها لا علاقة لها بالقضايا التي تتعلق بالمشاركات الخارجية والرعاية والبث غير انها تستفيد منها في الاسفار والنثريات، لهذا من الطبيعي ان تتواصل الفوضى التي تتهدد النشاط الرياضي بمواجهات واحتكاكات ماكانت لتحدث لو ان الاندية الاحترافية هي نفسها المكونة للجمعية العمومية للاتحاد ووقتها ما كان للاتحاد ان(يتفرعن) على اصحاب الحق.
(ودقي يا مزيكة).

_______________
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة قوون 

مدربه قال ان الاحباط مرفوض  ومشوار الدوري طويل  
عقدة شندي تستعصي مجددا علي البطل 
وقلعة النمور ترفض للهلال مجددا 
شباك الارسنال تخاصم الهلال 
ورجل الثواني يضيع فرصة الانتصار
وقوون تطمئن الجماهير  علي اصابة بوتاكو 
اوسيموس اداؤنا جيد خارج الارض ..  اضعنا فرصا بالجمله 
وكسبنا اطهر ووليد علاء الدين 
مدرب النمور لعبت مع اكبر اندية السودان
 واحترمته فمنحني  نقطه مع بداية المشوار 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

* (( جماهير شندي تسخر من مستوي الهلال تعيد هتاف 
اشاعه اشاعه صحف واذاعه))
شكرا لصحيفة الزعيم 
شكرا جماهير شندي 
شكرا الرائع الحبيب محمد سيف 
ايوا هذا هو الخطاب الاعلامي الذي ينفع مع اعلام الضلال
*

----------


## اينرامو

*اتحفنا ... اتحفنا ... يا اب احمد .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اشاعه اشاعه صحف واذاعه


*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					




سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة الهلال
وأهلي شندي مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي في اولى
 مبارياتهما في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز،
وجاءت المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين واتسمت بحماس كبير من 
الجانبين واتيحت العديد من الفرص للمهاجمين الذين لم يستثمروها بالشكل
 المطلوب لتنتهي المباراة تعادلية من دون أهداف، بالنتيجة وضع كل فريق نقطة في 
رصيده ويلعب الهلال في الجولة الماضية أمام الأمل بعطبرة ويحل اهلي شندي ضيفاً 
على الرابطة كوستي يوم الاحد المقبل بكوستي.



مباراة الهلال واهلي شندى كانت مساء الامس و ليست مساء اليوم - على رأس المشاركة مكتوب الخميس 2015/01/28 والخميس 29 وليس 28 - و في نهاية المشاركة مكتوب ويلعب الهلال فى الجولة الماضية امام الامل بعطبرة و مؤكد المقصود الجولة القادمة و ليس الجولة الماضية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياشباب وين صحيفة الاتياس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع محمد سيف وحسن زيادة على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياشباب وين صحيفة الاتياس



اتفضل يامورتا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• استياء وسط الجمهور بالنتيجة امام النمور : التعادل محبط وأليم
• انتباه ياايها الاسياد (خطوة وتنظيم) : هجوم الهلال يهدر مهرجان من الاهداف
• مؤامرة فريق (صلاح) لم يكتب لها النجاح
• الهلال يعود لتدريبات مساء اليوم .. البلجيكي يصحح اخطاء شندي يتأهب للفهود
• الازرق يواجه رديفه في المقبرة اليوم .. والجنرال مديراً لعلاقات العامة
• رئيس كتلة الممتاز يكشف ارجاء قرار تعليق الدوري الممتاز
• الهلال يعود من دار جعل ويفتح ملف الامل عطبرة اليوم على ملعبه
• يمضي بثبات نحو "الفشل" : الاتحاد العام يتفنن في الازمات ويفتح براكين الغضب
• الدوري شغال بـ (تحانيس) .. وبتجيء من الامين المال .. ينفيها الرئيس
• كمال آفرو يطلق الرصاص في كل اتجاه ويقول : ناس الاتحاد استغلوا اشاعة وفاة شداد لتقرب إليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :



 • الهلال يبدأ حملة الدفاع عن لقب الممتاز السوداني بالتعادل
 • باتريك: المباراة كانت كبيرة من الفريقين الهلال واهلي شندي
 • مدرب اهلي شندي: النتيجة عادلة ..ولعبنا مباراة كبيرة أمام فريق سيمثل السودان بدوري الأبطال
 • الهلال والمريخ يفجران أزمة كبرى ويطالبان بالتمييز في عائدات بث مباريات الممتاز
 • الهلال يواجه رديفه ودياً اليوم استعدادا لمواجهة الامل عطبرة
 البلجيكي باتريك أوسيموس
 • باتريك يقلل من وقع التعادل ويشيد بأداء اللاعبين ويؤكد نسيانهم لنتيجة المباراة
 • غارزيتو يختار 22 لاعباً للسفر مع المريخ لكوستي
 • كتلة اندية الممتاز تفشل في خروج بأي قرارات باجتماعه امس
 • علي جعفر: المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح
 • مجلس الهلال يعين حسن محمد صالح مديراً للعلاقات العامة
 • اندية الممتاز تؤجل قرارها بخصوص البث إلى اليوم (صفحة الهلال)
 • ثلاثي الهلال يقابل الطبيب امس .. والازرق يعود من شندي ويفتح ملف الامل
 • المريخ  يفتح ملف مباراته امام مريخ كوستي والمقررة بالسبت المقبل
 • عزام يخسر تجربة الودية امام مازيمبي الكنغولي بهدف 
 • الامين العام للمريخ يناشد كل منتسبي النادي الالتفاف حول الفريق والبعد عن النظرة الذاتية الضيقه
 • مبارك سلمان مدرب رابطة كوستي يطالب بتناسي خسارة المريخ
 • المريخ يتخطي الرابطة ويواجه الزمالة في نهائي الكاس بام روابة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة جايسون و اكرا و استمرار ابعاد ايمن سعيد

 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 ابعد مدرب المريخ اللاعب ايمن سعيد من  رحلة الفريق الى كوستي لعدم اكتمال شفاءه فيما يعود للمشاركة مع الفريق في  مباراة الغد اللاعبين اوغستين اوكرا وجايسون المصابين بجانب اللاعب بكري  المدينة الذي استوفي شروط الايقاف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر غدا لكوستي ويعود بالاحد للخرطوم 

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  تقرر ان تغادر يوم غد الجمعة الى كوستي  بعثة المريخ و ذلك لاداء مباراة الاسبوع الثاني امام المريخ كوستي يوم بعد  غد السبت في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و سيجري الفريق مرانه الرئيسي عصر الغد  وستحل البعثة بفندق قصر الضيافة وستعود البعثة يوم الاحد الى الخرطوم و ذلك  من اجل التأهب لمواجهة الاسبوع الثالث امام الاهلي الخرطوم بملعبه .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					




صباح  الخير للحلوين   .. 






قدر دا يا محمد سيف !!!!!!!!!!!!!  واضح أنك أبو الكرم كله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتصدر دوري سوداني الممتاز 

 

خاص-الزاوية:

 اصبح المريخ متصدرا لدوري سوداني  الممتاز بعد ان انتهت مباريات الجولة الاولى بنهاية مباراة اهلي شندي  والهلال بالتعادل، وتصدر المريخ بعد ان حقق اعلى نتيجة فوز واكبر عدد من  الاهداف في الجولة الاولى بفوزه على الرابطة كوستي 3-1، ويليه في الترتيب  الخرطوم الوطني الذي حقق الفوز 2-0 على الميرغني كسلا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: الفوز هو الهدف الذي نلعب عليه دائماً 

 

 خاص-الزاوية:

 قال الفرنسي غازريتو إن المريخ دائماً  مطالب بتحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات التي يخوضها.. وأضاف المدير الفني  للأحمر في تصريحات لـ(الزاوية)” سندخل مباراة الرابطة اليوم في إفتتاح  الممتاز لتحقيق الفوز فقط ولا شيء غيره لأننا مطالبون بذلك” وإعتبر غارزيتو  أن عودته لأجواء الدوري الممتاز بعد غياب دام لعام ونصف يجب أن يحقق فيها  الفوز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 
 وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
  غياب بكري وبيع الأوهام..!!

اولا علينا ان نشيد بالقطاع الرياضي في نادي المريخ لتفطنه لحالة نجمه
بكري المدينة المتمثلة في نيل اللاعب لثلاث كروت صفراء خلال الموسم
الماضي عندما كان ينشط في فريقه السابق نادي الهلال الذي انبري الكثير من
اعلاميه لبيع الأوهام لجماهير النادي الأزرق الملدوغة بسبب إنتقال
المدينة الصادم لنادي المريخ.
حاول بعض كتاب الهلال إستغلال فرصة ايقاف اللاعب لتمرير رزمانة معلبة من
الوهم، تقول ان المريخ اوقف مشاركة لاعبه لخوفه من موقف اللاعب الذي لو
لم يكن موقوفا فعليا بسبب الثلاث بطاقات لشاهدناه يقدل في مباراة الرابطة
غير عابئ بلوزان او غيرها من اثار (عقدة المدينة المستعصية) التي ارهقت
الاهلة وجعلتهم يلتقطون قفاز الشتل مبكرا حول موقف اللاعب الذي سيعود ان
شاءالله لمزاولة نشاطه بصورة اكثر من طبيعية في الاسبوع الثاني الذي
سيلاقي فيه المريخ احمر كوستي في ثاني مبارياته في دوري هذا العام.
ربط ايقاف اللاعب بقضية الهلال لايعدو ان يكون بيع متواصل للوهم لجماهير
اظنها اكثر وعي من ان تنطلي عليها مثل هذه الشتلات (الزابلة) بفضل سؤ
منبتها الذي لا تشرق عليه شمس الحقائق التي يغيبها بعضهم بصورة سافرة في
التعمد الذي يتجاوز حقائق كثيرة اولها ان بكري لاعب مريخي بعقد رسمي
يعترف به اتحاد الكرة وثانيها ان ذات اللاعب سبق وان قدم الهلال طعن في
عملية التعاقد معه ووجد هذا الطعن الرفض من لجنة الاستئنافات التي ايدت
عملية ضم اللاعب لنادي المريخ وهذا لوحده كافي لنسخ اي حديث مرتبط بشكوي
قد يخاف منها نادي المريخ ان طعن اي نادي اخر في مشاركة اللاعب كما زعم
بعضهم بعد ان احتجب الدرة في لقاء الذئاب اول امس.
بكري لا خوف عليه والحديث الذي يدور حول عدم لعب اللاعب في اولي مباريات
فريقه عاري من الصحة وعبارة عن اوهام في خيال بعض الملدوغين بسبب العقرب.
ادعي البعض ان المريخ لن يخاطر بإشراك اللاعب في المباريات القادمة حتي
تحسم شكوي الهلال حول اللاعب بلوازن وهذا حديث ينم عن جهل عميق فكيف يخاف
المريخ من اشراك لاعب سبق وان اعتمدت ضمه الجهة التي تفصل في شكاوي
اللاعيبين وسبق لها ان رفضت طعن سابق من نادي الهلال الذي يروج بعض كتابه
لهذه الفرية دون ان يرتكزو علي اي شي منطقي في هذا الامر سوي ان بكري
احتجب عن المشاركة بفضل الايقاف الذي اكده مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال
الاستاذ عاطف النور عندما استعرض موقف لاعبي النادي الازرق قبل مباراة
فريقه بشندي امام النمور.
اوضح عاطف حقيقة غياب المدينة التي طفق بعضهم ينسج حولها القصص الواهمة
عندما قال ان كشف الهلال ليس به اي لاعب موقوف سوي بكري المدينة وبكل
تأكيد هذه الحقيقة رغم وضوحها بمنطق شهد شاهدا من اهلها لانستبعد القفز
فوقها واعادة نسج فصول اخري لوهم ايقاف المدينة خوفا من تبعات شكوي لوزان
الفالصو.
المدينة سيبقي عقدة لن ينفك منها الاهلة وستتواصل حملات بيع الأوهام
لجماهير الازرق حتي مابعد لوزان.
وهج اخير:
نجا الوصيف للمرة الثانية خلال هذا الاسبوع من تجرع الخسارة المحتملة
فبعد ان لعبت الحظوظ دورها في قمة درع الاستقلال ها هي تعود مرة اخري
لتقف جوار الوصيف في مباراة شندي امام النمور التي خرج فيها الهلال
متعادلا بشق الانفس بعد ان كان قاب قوسين او ادني من خسارة ان حدثت ما
كانت ستكون غريبة علي الفريق الازرق الذي اثبت مباراة الامس امام النمور
انه يعاني من عقدة مستفحلة امام النمور التي واصلت فرض هيبتها علي الفرقة
الزرقاء وكانت قريبة من انتصار كان سيكون مستحق بعد ان تألق الاهلي
كالعادة وتلاعب بلاعبي الوصيف المحظوظين بخروجهم بنقطة غالية من براسن
النمور التي اضاعت انتصار كان في متناول يدها لو افلح محمد كوكو في
استغلال الفرصة التي اتيحت له امام الحارس الكاميروني مكسيم الذي اظنه
مازال لا يصدق بخروج شباكه نظيفة من الاهداف التي تطايرات من امام لاعبي
الاهلي.
في شوط المباراة الثاني كاد الاباتشي بعد دخوله ان يزور الشباك الهلالية
لينهي درهم الحظ الهلالي الذي كفل له الافلات من الهزيمة مرتين خلال هذا
الاسبوع، لكن كرته لم تجد طريقها لشباك الكاميروني.
تعثر الهلال في شندي كان متوقع ان يكون بخسارة واعتقد ان التعادل يعتبر
مكسب للهلال الذي لايعرف طريق الانتصار في ملعب النمور الشرسة.
الفريق الازرق هذا الموسم سيعاني الامرين متي ما غاب عنه درهم الحظ الذي
وقف بجانبه في اخر مباراتين كان فيها الهلال يعاني ولايستحق سوي الخسارة
التي اظنها ستكون قريبة منه خلال هذا الموسم ان تواصل مردوده بذات
السلبية في الدوري الذي مازال في بداياته الواعدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفوق كاسح للآرسنال على الهلال في شندي




 

 يعتبر  الأهلي شندي النادي الوحيد في الدوري الممتاز الذي يتفوق على الهلال في  المواجهات المباشرة إذ لم يتمكن الأزرق قط من الفوز على النمور في معقلهم  وكان التعادل أفضل نتيجة خرج بها الهلال من مدينة الجعليين وتفوق النمور  على الهلال في المقبرة بعد أن أذلهم بهدفين نظيفين، ومن مجموع المباريات  التي تواجها فيها حقق النمور الفوز في مباراتين والأزرق في مباراة واحدة  وحسم التعادل المواجهات الثلاث الأخرى، الأهلي يبدو قريبا للغاية من توسيع  الفارق في مباراة اليوم عطفا على الجاهزية الكبيرة للفريق وإمكانات نجومه  التي لا تقل عن العملاقين .
 النمور القوة الضاربة التي ستهز عرش القمة
 قلب الأهلي شندي الطاولة على الهلال  والمريخ في المباريات التي جمعته بهما، ويعد النمور أول فريق في الممتاز  يتخطى حاجز الأربعين نقطة كما أنه الفريق الوحيد الذي تفوق على الهلال في  المواجهات المباشرة، ولولا الخسائر المفاجئة والسهلة التي يتعرض لها الفريق  في مواجهاته مع عدد من أندية الممتاز سيما على ملعبه لحقق الأهلي الفوز  بالبطولة، النمور ليست بعيدة عن تحقيق مرادها، وبعد الإضافات المميزة  والعناصر القوية التي انضمت حديثا يعد الأهلي مرشحا ومنافسا حقيقيا للمريخ  على اللقب بجانب الهلال الذي أحدث تغييرات على نطاق واسع بدا تأثيرها واضحا  على الفريق في مباراة القمة.
 خبرات نجوم الأهلي ترجح كفتهم على حساب الأزرق
 لن يكون الهلال بعيدا عن مرمى نيران  النمور في مباراة اليوم، وسيواجه الأزرق فريقا أصعب بكثير من الذي واجهه في  السنوات الماضية بعد الإضافات الرائعة مثل كليتشي أوسونوا وهيثم مصطفي،  وما يفاقم من موقف الأزرق أكثر تراجع مستوي كبار النجوم في الفريق مثل مدثر  كاريكا ومغادرة الحرس القديم بكل خبرتهم مثل عمر بخيت، مهند الطاهر المعز  محجوب وبكري المدينة وإصابة عبد اللطيف بوي وهي عناصر كان لها تأثيرها  الواضح في الفرقة الهلالية خلال السنوات الماضية وساهمت بنصيب وافر في  الإنتصارات سيما في طبوة الدوري الممتاز، الأهلي شندي الذي سيواجه الهلال  اليوم يبدو أقرب للمنتخب الوطني لوجود عديد العناصر التي تملك خبرات ثرة  مثل المدافع سفاري، سعيد مصطفي، هيثم مصطفي، وكليتشي أوسنوا.
 أصداء واسعة لإسلام كليتشي
 وجد خبر إسلام النجم كليتشي أوسنوا صدي  واسعا في الوسط الرياضي وزاد من قوة العلاقة التي تربطه بكثيرون، المهاجم  المميز قدم مستويات مبهرة خلال سنواته مع عملاقي القمة وحقق الكثير من  الإنجازات وسيدشن مشواره هذا المساء مع النمور، النسر الجارح سيجد المزيد  من الدعم بعد إشهاره لإسلامه، ويعد واحدا من مهاجمين مرشحين فوق العادة  للظفر بلقب الهداف وهو أكثر لاعب أجنبي يتوج باللقب، كما يبدو قريبا للغاية  من تحقيق مجد شخصي آخر وهو تحظيم الرقم القياسي لسجل التهديف في الدوري  بعد أن إنزعه منه نجم السلاطين الحالي وقائد المريخ السابق فيصل العجب ولا  يبتعد الأباتشي كثيرا عن الملك ويتخلف عنه بفارق هدفين فقط لكون اعجب أحرز  ستة عشر ومائة هدفا في المسابقة .وهو ما يجعل كليتشي قريبا للغاية من  التفوق على على العجب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والهلال  يفجران أزمة كبرى ويطالبان بالتمييز في عائدات بث مباريات الممتاز






 فجّر العملاقان الهلال والمريخ أزمة  كبرى في قضية بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز وطالبا بتمييزهما عن بقية أندية  الدوري الممتاز نظراً لأن فضائية بي ان سبورت القطرية التي ستدفع مبلغ 800  ألف دولار نظير بث مباريات العملاقين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ترغب فقط في  نقل مباريات العملاقين ولذلك لابد من تمييزهما على بقية أندية الدوري  الممتاز، ذكرت صحيفة الصدى أن ادارتي الناديين من أجل مخاطبة اتحاد الكرة  بصورة رسمية حتى لا يضطر الناديان لحرمان القناة القطرية من بث مبارياتهما  في الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن يثير تحرك القمة انشقاقاً كبيراً وسط أندية  الدوري الممتاز التي تعاني بشدة من أزمة مالية طاحنة وتنتظر أموال البث لحل  العديد من المشاكل بعكس الهلال والمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يختار 22 لاعباً للسفر مع المريخ لكوستي






 اختار الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للمريخ 22 لاعباً للقائمة المغادرة إلى كوستي غداً الجمعة استعداداً  لمواجهة مريخ كوستي يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز وابعد  غارزيتو المصابين عن رحلة كوستي بقيادة المصري أيمن سعيد وبخيت خميس  بالاضافة إلى الحارس ايهاب زغبير والمالي تراوري الموجود بغينيا الاستوائية  مع منتخب بلاده هناك، وسيؤدي الفريق مراناً خفيفاً على ملعب كوستي عصر غدٍ  الجمعة استعداداً لمواجهة أحمر كوستي يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من  الممتاز، وسيخضع نجوم الفريق للراحة صباح اليوم على أن ينخرطوا في للمعسكر  بفندق بردايس مساءً تأهباً للسفر إلى كوستي صباح غدٍ الجمعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة


 كالعادة اصبح المريخ اولا باحرزه لنصر كبير علي الرابطة كوستي
وكالعادة مارس الحكام انحيازهم السافر وال(صافر) ضد المريخ
وكالعادة مارس الجمهور استعجالا غريبا وتزمرا وهو يتعجل النصر بدون ان يعططي نفسه فرصة للاستمتاع بالمباراة
وكالعادة غاب البث التلفزيوني بتواصل مسلسل الملادحة
وكالعادة لم تثبت تشكيلة المريخ التي بانت ملامحها لولا ان بدلوها
وكالعادة نال جائزة احسن لاعب لاعب من المريخ
لذلك يبقي الدوري عندنا كأنه مكرر من الامس نفس الملامح ولشبه
الزعيم ذاتو وقدلتو
*استمتعنا حد الثمالة بالبطولتين الافريقية والاسيوية وقد بينت لنا  المشاهدة ان كرة القدم في السودان في طور (السلحفاة) ولقد وصلت الاخريات من  الدول الي السحاب
*ولا يزال الاتحاد الهمام لكرة الاقدام (بثاث بدقينتو) وهو يعلن ان البي ان  اسبورت ستبث والتلفزيون القومي والنيلين وقوون… وبعد كم اسبوع سنري جر  الاسلاك وجر العكاكيز ما بين الاندية والقنوات و(عايز حقي) هو الفلم  المعروض دوما علي شاشة دورينا
*بوادر صراع جماهيري في نادي المريخ تتحرك مديدته وذلك لأن مجموعات  الجماهير غير متفقة كشأن كل شيئ في البلاد فقط نتمني ان يؤثر الصرع علي  التشجيع فان الملاحظ ان المدرجات المريخية اصبحت اقل تاثيرا بل وان تاثيرها  سلبي في كثير من الاوقات ومن يشاهد المباريات من داخل الاستادات فسيوافقني  وكثيرا م اشاهد المباريات من خلال المدرجات برفقة احباب وهناك تري وتسمع  العجب العجاب
ان المشجع ينتقد ويشتم ما يريد ونعرف انه يريد الفوز ولكن الفوز في كرة  القدم لا ياتي كما في معارك الحرب استخدام السلاح بل هناك مقاومة وحق للخصم  في احراز الاهداف فيك او محاولة احرازها مع الاستمتاع بذلك … للاسف يحتاج  الجمهور المريخي الي جلسة مع نفسه مع بعضه وبعد ذلك فلتطغي المسميات بالكسب  والكسب ياتي من خلال التشجيع الدواي وليس سواه
وللحديث بقية
*ونكتب قبل مباراة الهلال في شندي والتي تشير كل المؤشرات بانه ستكون لصالح  الشنداوية ان لم تتدخل القوات الاممية من الحكام …اهلي شندي الاقوي اذا ما  قورن بالهلال..لذلك يرشحه البعض لمحاكاة الزعيم بالظفر بكاس خارجي
*امس قابل عزام التنزاني مازيمبي الكنغولي في تجربة اعددية محترمة..لكن  معظم الاساسيين في مازيمبي يشاركون في الدورة الافريقية في غينيا مع منتخب  الكنغو او بعض المنتخبات الاخري مما يجعل عزام قد قابل رديف مازيمبي  والرديف في مازيمبي ما بيغلب خمسة
*لم استطع حتي الان معرفة المعلق الذي علق علي مبارة القمة يوم السبت الماضي ..كانت مباراة بدون تعليق
*يحب باتريك السوبر علي ما يبدو فلذلك قال انه قد فاز بكاس السوبر
امانة يا سوبر ديب ماك عجيب
*اذاعة هوي السودان تسير بخطي حثيثة نحو حجز مكانة تستحقها في حرب الموجات  في بحر الاثير فقط نعيب عليها خفة دم مصطنعة لبعض مذيعيها خصوصا في برامج  اعصاري وتلفونات المستمعين
*احد الحكام في الروابط كان يثبت شيئا ما تحت قميصه فقلت في نفسي والله عال  الرذاذ جا للميادين الترابية …لكنا عرفت فيما بعد انه يحمل مسدسا ومع شكر  الله غني البعض-انا لا اغني مع شكر الله ابدا-
اضربني بمسدسك
واملاني انا رصاص
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*في ختام الجولة الأولى من الممتاز
الهلال والآرسنال يتعادلان سلبياً بشندي
الأزرق يفشل في فك عُقدة ملعب شندي.. وسفاري نجماً للمباراة 

حافظ   أهلي شندي على سجله خالياً من الهزائم في مبارياته أمام الهلال على ملعبه   بشندي على صعيد بطولة الدوري الممتاز وفرض عليه التعادل السلبي مساء أمس  في  أولى مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 20 من المسابقة، جاءت المباراة قوية   ومثيرة بين الطرفين وأهدر رماة الفريقين العديد من الفرص السهلة أمام   المرمى، وشهدت المباراة تدافعاً جماهيرياً كبيراً ملأ استاد شندي وآزر نجوم   النمور بقوة وظل يهتف باسم هيثم مصطفى طوال زمن المباراة، بالنتيجة وضع  كل  فريق نقطة في رصيده، وسيستضيف الهلال الأمل على ملعبه في الجولة  الثانية  يوم الأحد المقبل فيما يحل الآرسنال ضيفاً على الرابطة بكوستي في  نفس  اليوم.    
الشوط الأول 
بدأ   الهلال المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من مكسيم في حراسة المرمى، اتير توماس،   مساوي، سيسيه وبوتاكو في الدفاع، الشغيل، وليد علاء الدين، نزار حامد   ونيلسون في الوسط، كاريكا وبوبكر كيبي في المقدمة الهجومية، فيما دفع   الأثيوبي اباتي مدرب النمور بتشكيلة مكونة من عصام عبدالرحيم، سفاري، سعيد   السعودي، فارس عبدالله، جلال الدين ابراهيم، مجاهد فاروق، اديس هنيستا،  عمر  عماري، هيثم مصطفى، محمد كوكو ونادر الطيب، المحاولة الأولى كانت من   الهلال الذي قاد هجمة عن طريق وليد علاء الدين انتهت عند عصام حارس الأهلي   وتحصل الأزرق على مخالفة نُفذت استخلصها دفاع الآرسنال، واستمر الهلال في   محاولاته الهجومية وقاد هجمة عن طريق مدثر كاريكا الا أن السعودي تدخل في   الوقت المناسب وأبطل خطورة الهجمة، وقاد هيثم مصطفى هجمة وأرسل تمريرة  وصلت  سهلة عند حارس الهلال ماكسيم، وتحصل الهلال على مخالفة نفّذها مساوي  عكسية  قابلها سيسيه بالرأس فشل البوركيني كيبي في التعامل معها في الدقيقة  12  ورد الأهلي بهجمة عن طريق هيثم مصطفى الذي أرسل كرة عرضية وصلت سهلة  عند  مكسيم حارس الهلال، وأرسل وليد علاء الدين تمريرة محسنة لمدثر كاريكا  بيد  أن سفاري تدخل في الوقت المنافس وأبعد الكرة إلى ركنية نُفذت قابلها  مساوي  برأسية مرت فوق العارضة بقليل.
هدف ضائع لنيلسون 
كاد   لاعب وسط الهلال الغاني نيلسون من افتتاح التسجيل للهلال من ضربة ركنية   نُفذت قابلها نيلسون برأسية مرت بجوار القائم بقليل في الدقيقة 23 وأجرى   مدرب الأهلي تبديلاً اضطرارياً بسحب الحارس عصام بسبب الإصابة واشراك يس   يوسف بدلاً عنه، واعتمد الأهلي على دفاع المنطقة الكامل مع الاعتماد على   الهجمات المرتدة السريعة عن طريق أديس وجلال ابراهيم وتحصل الهلال على هجمة   خطيرة وصلت إلى نزار الذي أرسل كرة قوية من مسافة بعيدة مرت جوار القائم   بقليل.
تبديل اضطراري للهلال 
اضطر   مدرب الهلال البلجيكي باتريك على سحب الاثيوبي بوتاكو بعد تعرضه لإصابة   ليدخل بدلاً عنه اللاعب الشاب اطهر الطاهر، وقاد الأهلي هجمة عن طريق هيثم   مصطفى الذي أرسل كرة لمحمد كوكو جعلته في مواجهة المرمى لكن حارس الهلال   مكسيم تدخل في الوقت المناسب وأفسد الهجمة، وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء   لمحمد كوكو بعد مخالفة ارتكبها مع اطهر الطاهر، واحتسب الحكم أربع دقائق   وقت بدل ضائع لم تشهد جديداً ليعلن الحكم عن نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل   السلبي.
الشوط الثاني 
قاد   الأهلي عدداً من الهجمات مع بداية الشوط الثاني مستغلاً سرعة محمد كوكو   وعماري وخبرة هيثم مصطفى في الوسط ومن احدى الكرات انطلق كوكو على الجهة   اليمنى وأرسل كرة قابلها الاثيوبي أديس أبعدها نيلسون قبل وصولها المرمى،   ونشط الفريقين وقدما مباراة كبيرة على عكس الشوط الأول الذي كان رتيباً في   بعض الأوقات وتبادل الطرفان الهجمات السريعة هناك وهناك، وأجرى مدرب  الهلال  تبديلاً بدخول بشة مكان نزار حامد وأشرك مدرب الأهلي كلتشي مكان  نادر  الطيب، وكاد بشة أن يصل للشباك الأهلاوية بعد أن تسلم كرة من  البوركيني  كيبي وراوغ السعودي وانفرد بمرمى يس يوسف لكنه سدد كرة مرت جوار  القائم،  ورد محمد كوكو على كرة بشة وسدد كرة قوية حولها الدفاع لركنية  نفّذها هيثم  مصطفى أبعدها الدفاع الهلالي مجدداً، وأجرى مدرب الهلال  تبديله الأخير حيث  أشرك صلاح الجزولي مكان كيبي وكذلك أجرى مدرب الأهلي  تبديله الاخير بدخول  محمد حسن مكان الاثيوبي أديس، وكاد كاريكا يصل لشباك  الأهلي لولا أن كرته  ارتطمت بسفاري ومرت بالقُرب من المرمى إلى ركنية  نُفذت قابلها الشغيل  برأسية ذهبت بعيداً عن مرمى الأهلي، وانفرد بشة بمرمى  الأهلي في الدقيقة 80  وسدد كرة أبعدها يس حارس النمور بأعجوبة إلى ركنية  ورد الأهلي بهجمة من  الجهة اليسرى عن طريق فارس الذي مرر كرة لعماري  المتواجد على رأس خط 18  وسدد كرة بقوة ابتعدت قليلاً عن المرمى الأزرق،  ولعب هيثم مصطفى كرة على  طبق من ذهب لكلتشي الذي لعبها رأسية أبعدها مكسيم  حارس الهلال بصعوبة  واحتسب الحكم ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع وجد خلالها  الأهلي فرصة سانحة  للتسجيل من كرة ثابتة من خارج المنطقة تصدى لها هيثم  مصطفى وسددها قوية لم  تشكّل خطورة على المرمى الهلالي ليعلن الحكم المعز  أحمد عن نهاية المباراة  بالتعادل السلبي.
سفاري يتوج نفسه نجماً للقاء 
توّج   محمد علي الخضر (سفاري) مدافع أهلي شندي نفسه نجماً لمباراة فريقه أمام   الهلال أمس في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقدم سفاري مستوىً   مميزاً في خط الدفاع الأهلاوي وأفسد كل المحاولات التي قادها هجوم الهلال   في المباراة وساهم سفاري بفعالية في تأمين الخلفي للنمور إلى جانب زميله   سعيد السعودي ومن خلفهما الحارس يس يوسف بعد دخوله بديلاً للحارس المصاب   عصام عبد الرحيم.
الهلال يفشل في فك عُقدة ملعب شندي 
فشل   الهلال في فك عُقدة ملعب استاد شندي للمباراة الخامسة بينه والنمور  بمدينة  شندي على صعيد بطولة الدور الممتاز، ولعب الهلال والنمور أربع  مباريات  بمدينة شندي على صعيد الممتاز منذ صعود الأهلي في عام 2011 حيث  انتصر  الأهلي في مباراتين وانتهت ثلاث مباريات بنتيجة واحدة التعادل  السلبي فيما  كان الفوز الوحيد للهلال في شندي على صعيد البطولة  الكونفدرالية في عام  2012 وانتهى اللقاء بهدفين لهدف للأزرق.
الهلال يعود عقب المباراة مباشرة 
عادت   بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال للخرطوم عقب المباراة مباشرة، ولن تكون  هناك  راحة أمام الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بحيث يفتح الفريق مساء اليوم  بملعبه  بامدرمان ملف مباراته أمام الأمل عطبرة في الجولة الثانية من  الدوري  الممتاز يوم الأحد المقبل بالخرطوم ويرغب الفريق في تعويض الاخفاق  في  مباراة الأمس بعد أن اكتفى الفريق بالتعادل السلبي أمام الأهلي وسيكون   حريصاً على تحضير نفسه بشكل مثالي حتى يكون في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من  التغلب  على الفهود والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من مواجهة الأحد.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*برغم الاحباط الجماهيري
باتريك يرحّب بالتعادل أمام النمور ويصفه بالعادل لفريق لعب خارج أرضه!
مدرب النمور: راضٍ عن الأداء وهيثم قام بأدوار مهمة في المباراة 

برغم   الاحباط الذي سيطر على القاعدة الجماهيرية العرضة للفرقة الزرقاء بسبب   سقوط الفريق في فخ التعادل أمام النمور الا أن مدرب الهلال البلجيكي باتريك   أضاف جرحاً جديداً لجماهير الفرقة الزرقاء وهو يرحّب بنتيجة التعادل أمام   أهلي شندي ويصفها بالعادلة باعتبار أن فريقه لعب المباراة خارج أرضه كما   ذهب الرجل إلى أبعد من ذلك وعبّر عن رضائه لشكل الفريق في المباراة في حين   تحسّر أثيوبي النمور على التعادل وقال إن فريقه كان الأقرب للنصر قياساً   بالفرص المهدرة، كل هذه التفاصيل نطالعها عبر السطور التالية:
في   البداية تحدث الاثيوبي وبتو اباتي المدير الفني لأهلي شندي وأشار إلى أن   المباراة جاءت قوية ومميزة من الطرفين وكانت متقلبة الأطوار تبادل فيها   الفريقان السيطرة على مدار الشوطين دون التسجيل من الفرص المتاحة مبيناً أن   الفرص التي أُتيحت لفريقه كانت أوفر بيد أن مهاجمي النمور اخفقوا تماماً   في الاستفادة منها وأضاف: برغم أننا أهدرنا العديد من الفرص لكن في  النهاية  النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة كانت عادلة وقياساً بأن هذه  أول مباراة  لفريقي في الدوري الممتاز أنا راضٍ عن النتيجة وعن مظهر  الفريق، وخص  الاثيوبي القائد هيثم مصطفى باشادة خاصة وقام بأدوار كبيرة  داخل الملعب  وساعد فريقه بخبراته الطويلة في الحصول على نتيجة التعادل،  وكشف اباتي عن  الأسباب التي دفعته لاشراك النيجيري كلتشي في الدقائق  الاخيرة من عمر  المباراة برغم أن اللاعب كان مرشحاً لحسم المقابلة لمصلحة  فريقه وقال إنه  اختار التوقيت الصحيح لمشاركة كلتشي الذي يعاني من  الملاريا والتي أبعدته  عن التدريبات في الفترة الأخيرة وأدت لتراجع مستواه  وبالتالي لم يعد يمتلك  القوة البدنية الكافية لأداء 90 دقيقة، وتحدث  أثيوبي النمور عن اقصاء  مواطنه بوتاكو من المشاركة مع الهلال في الدقائق  لانطلاقة المباراة بعامل  الإصابة وقال إن الأزرق افتقد هذا اللاعب المميز  في توقيت مبكر الأمر الذي  كلّف الجهاز الفني تبديلاً اضطرارياً في توقيتٍ  مبكر.
لا استطيع الحُكم على الهلال
وعن   رأيه في مستوى الفرقة الزرقاء وهل هو أفضل من الموسم الماضي أم العكس  قال:  هذه المباراة هي الأولى للفريق في هذا الموسم وبالتالي من السابق  لأوانه  اصدار أي حُكم على مستوى الهلال وعلينا أن ننتظر حتى يؤدي الفريق  العديد من  المباريات حتى يكون الحُكم عادلاً ومنصفاً لأن مستوى الفريق قد  يتصاعد  كلما لعب مباريات كثيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ورحّب اثيوبي  النمور  بالنتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة برغم أنه كان يطمح لتحقيق  الفوز وقال  إن هذه النتيجة جيدة وستكون فاتحة شهية لفريقه حتى يبحث عن  المزيد من  النقاط في مقبل الجولات.
باتريك يرحّب بالتعادل 
في   الوقت الذي مثّل فيه التعادل أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة الأولى للممتاز   نتيجة صادمة لجماهير الفرقة الزرقاء أدخلتها في حالة من الاحباط اختار   البلجيكي باتريك المدير الفني للفرقة الزرقاء التغريد خارج السرب مجدداً   ورحّب بالنتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة ووصفها بالعادلة برغم أن الفرص   المهدرة من جانب فريقه في المباراة كانت كفيلة بحسم المقابلة لمصلحة فريقه   لكن باتريك عاد وأشار إلى أن النتيجة جيدة بحسابات أن الهلال يلعب خارج   أرضه وأضاف: راضٍ عن شكل الفريق وعلى جماهير الهلال الا تنزعج من النتيجة   لأن مباراة أهلي شندي كانت الأولى للفريق وهناك فرصة كبيرة في الدوري   لتدارك الأمر وعلينا الا ننسى أن الهلال تبقت له 27 مباراة في الدوري   الممتاز.
رئيس البعثة يشيد باللاعبين 
أشاد   اللواء عثمان سر الختم رئيس بعثة الهلال لشندي بأداء اللاعبين في مباراة   النمور ووصف النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة بالجيدة والتي تعبّر عن   مباراة متكافئة من الجانبين سعى فيها كل فريق من أجل تحقيق الفوز فتقاسم   الفريقان السيطرة والنقاط وأضاف: بالتأكيد هناك بعض الملاحظات على أداء   الهلال وأنا واثق من أن الجهاز الفني سيكون قد دوّن كل هذه الملاحظات حتى   يتمكن من معالجة كل السلبيات في مقبل التدريبات لتقديم الفريق بشكل مختلف   في مقبل الجولات ورفض سر الختم اصدار أي حُكم على محترفي الهلال وقال إن   الحُكم على أجانب الفرقة الزرقاء من أول مباراة يعتبر ظالماً لأنهم في   النهاية جزء من منظومة الفريق وقدم أي لاعب دوره في اطار المنظومة وإن كانت   هناك أخطاء جماعية وفردية فالجهاز الفني قادر على معالجتها حتى يقدم   الهلال بشكل مميز في مقبل المباريات.
ضيوف شرف المباراة 
شرّف   مباراة أهلي شندي والهلال مساء أمس على ملعب استاد شندي الأستاذ عمر   الحويج معتمد شندي وعبد العزيز منصور وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية نهر   النيل واللواء ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم قائد الفرقة الثالثة مشاه إلى جانب   اللواء ركن عثمان سر الختم رئيس بعثة الهلال إلى شندي، وكان هناك تكريماً   من اللجنة العليا لمهرجان السياحة والتسوق لفريقي أهلي شندي والهلال بين   شوطي المباراة وكذلك كرّم الهلال معتمد شندي وقائد الفرقة الثالثة مشاه   ووزير الشباب والرياضة بالولاية، وكرّم نادي الحوش شندي رئيس نادي الهلال   أشرف الكاردينال.
بعثة الهلال تزور عدداً من نجوم الرياضة بشندي 
سجلت   بعثة الهلال برئاسة اللواء عثمان محمد الحسن رئيس البعثة زيارات لعدد من   نجوم الرياضة بمدينة شندي وهم عبد المحمود سارديه وعوض العكام، حيث قرر   نادي الهلال التكفل بعلاج عبد المحمود سارديه بالقاهرة.
دقيقة حداد على روح الزين صديق 
وقف الفريقان دقيقة حداد على روح الزين صديق الذي خدم نادي أهلي شندي لاعباً وادارياً في الفترة الماضية.
جوائز نجومية المباراة 
قدمت   زهرة حنة الدامر جائزة لأفضل لاعبين في المباراة من جانب الهلال وأهلي   شندي حيث حصل جلال ابراهيم على النجومية من أهلي شندي نيلسون من الهلال.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كوستي تكمل جاهزيتها لاستقبال المريخ غداً
أحمر النيل الأبيض يستعد للمهمة العسيرة أمام الفرقة الحمراء السبت 
أحمد عيسى: نعلم صعوبة المواجهة أمام المريخ.. ونرغب في ظهور مشرف أمام الزعيم 

يؤدي   فريق الكرة بنادي مريخ كوستي مرانه الرئيسي عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي   استعداداً لمباراته المهمة أمام المريخ يوم بعد غدٍ السبت في الجولة   الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب كوستي، وكانت بعثة المريخ عادت   من الفاشر أمس بعد أن خاض الفريق مباراته الأولى في المسابقة أمام السلاطين   وانتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل، وسيحرص الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير   الفني للفريق على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة السلاطين   والعمل على تلافيها حتى لا تتكرر في المباراة الصعبة أمام المريخ يوم السبت   في الجولة الثانية من المسابقة.
جاء   الظهور الأول لمريخ كوستي في أولى مبارياته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام   مريخ الفاشر جيداً للغاية بعد أن نجح الفريق في فرض التعادل الايجابي  بهدف  لكل على السلاطين بالفاشر، بيد أن الفريق يعلم صعوبة المهمة في  الجولة  الثانية بحيث يستضيف الفريق المريخ يوم بعد غدٍ السبت على ملعبه  بكوستي،  وسيكون الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير  الفني حريصاً  على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء أمام السلاطين وتجهيز  فريقه بصورة  مثالية من خلال التدريب الرئيسي الذي سيؤديه الفريق عصر اليوم  والتدريب  الختامي غداً ويعلم جبرة ونجومه أن مباراة المريخ لن تكون سهلة  على الفريق  لأن الفرقة الحمراء ستأتي إلى كوستي من أجل الفوز والحصول على  النقاط  الثلاث بيد أن جبرة ولاعبو مريخ كوستي سيعملون بجدية من أجل تقديم  مستوى  مميز أمام المريخ والخروج بنتيجة ايجابية أمامه السبت في الجولة  الثانية من  المسابقة، ومن جانبه قال أحمد عيسى نائب رئيس نادي مريخ كوستي  إن  المعنويات مرتفعة لدى اللاعبين عقب العودة بنتيجة ايجابية من الفاشر  بعد  التعادل أمام السلاطين وقال إنهم يعلمون أن المهمة لن تكون سهلة لأنها  تأتي  أمام فريق كبير ومميز ويضم لاعبين مميزين على صعيد الأجانب  والمحليين  لكنهم في نفس الوقت سيكونون حريصين على ظهور أفضل أمام المريخ  يوم السبت  حتى يؤكد الفريق أحقيته بالصعود للدوري الممنافسة ومنافسة  الكبار على  المراكز المتقدمة في المنافسة، وكشف أحمد عيسى أنهم سيكرمون  والي النيل  الأبيض الأستاذ يوسف الشنبلي قبل انطلاقة مباراة المريخين يوم  السبت  بالتضامن مع الإخوة في الرابطة وجماهير الولاية وبمبادرة من اتحاد  الكرة  المحلي بالولاية تكريماً له بعد المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها من  أجل تطوير  الرياضة بالولاية والتي أثمرت عن صعود فريقي الرابطة والمريخ  للدوري  الممتاز.
استقبالات كبيرة للمريخ بكوستي 
أكد   خضر اسماعيل نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة المحلي بكوستي جاهزية المدينة  لاستقبال  المريخ يوم السبت من أجل التباري مع مريخ كوستي في الجولة  الثانية من  الممتاز مبيناً أن الجماهير متشوقة لرؤية المريخ يوم السبت  لافتاً إلى أن  كل الترتيبات اكتملت لاستقبال المريخ وبقية الأندية التي  ستلعب في مواجهة  الرابطة والمريخ بكوستي، وتحدث عن المبادرة التي طرحها  الاتحاد لتكريم  الوالي الشنبلي قال إنهم حرصوا على تكريم الوالي بعد  المجهودات الكبيرة  التي قدمها للرياضة ومساهمته الفعالة في الارتقاء  بالرياضة بالولاية بعد  صعود مريخ كوستي والرابطة واللذين ظلا يجدان الدعم  اللازم من الوالي في كل  الأوقات، وكشف خضر اسماعيل أن الوالي الشنبلي وعد  بتكملة المساطب الجانبية  في استاد كوستي بنهاية الموسم الحالي مبيناً أن  كل أهل كوستي والولاية  يتقدمون بالشكر للوالي لما ظل يقدمه من دعم  للرياضيين والرياضة بالنيل  الأبيض وذكر أنهم سيكرمون الوالي الشنبلي ورئيس  نادي المريخ جمال الوالي  بالاضافة إلى توزيع المعدات لأندية كوستي خلال  مباراة المريخين يوم السبت  المقبل وتقدم خضر بجزيل شكره ليوسف أبوحميد  رئيس نادي مريخ كوستي والقطب  الرياضي اللواء الطيب الجزار بسبب الخدمات  الجليلة التي قدماها للرياضة  بكوستي في الفترة الأخيرة وتمنى خضر أن يوفق  هلال كوستي في التأهل للممتاز  واللحاق بالمريخ والرابطة في المنافسة  الأولى في السودان.
كوستي جاهزة لاستضافة المريخ 
أوضح   محمد الأمين سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بكوستي اكتمال كافة   الترتيبات لاستقبال بعثة المريخ يوم غدٍ الجمعة استعداداً لمواجهة أحمر   كوستي يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن كل   الرياضيين بكوستي ينتظرون ويترقبون زيارة المريخ وبقية فرق الممتاز التي   ستواجه الرابطة والمريخ في البطولة لافتاً إلى أن المريخ سيجد استقبالات   كبيرة لدى وصوله غداً للمدينة متوقعاً أن تأتي مباراة المريخين يوم السبت   مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين لافتاً إلى أن مريخ كوستي أثبت جدارته وأحقيته   بالصعود للممتاز بعد أن حقق نتيجة ايجابية في أولى مبارياته في المسابقة   أمام السلاطين بالفاشر واعداً بأن يأتي تنظيم المباراة مثالياً من كل   النواحي حتى يستطيع الفريقان تقديم مردود مميز يسعد قاعدتهما العريضة   بكوستي وولاية النيل الأبيض، وكشف محمد الأمين أنهم في كوستي وبالتسيق مع   ناديي المريخ والرابطة سيعملون معاً من أجل استقبال بعثات الفرق المختلفة   التي ستزور المدينة وستلعب في مواجهة الرابطة والمريخ في النسخة الحالية من   بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معالجة سلبيات مباراة الرابطة 			 				 		 					      	 		


* تجاوز المريخ كل الأشواك واجتاز تلك العقبات وتخطى كل المتاريس وعبر بسلام إلى مرحلة التفوق الكامل.
*  فريق الرابطة كوستي لم يكن صيداً سهلاً بل  قاسم المريخ الندية خاصة في شوط  اللعب الأول ونال مراده بتحقيق شرف أول  فريق ينال من شباك المارد الأحمر  في موسم 2015 تنافسياً.
* ولعل أبرز سِمات وايجابيات اللقاء تماسك لاعبي المريخ حتى بعد احراز الرابطة للتعادل وهو مؤشر يصب في مصلحة الفريق.
* ووضح ايضاً ارتفاع معدل اللياقة البدنية لدى  اللاعبين في شوط المدربين وكان الفاصل بين التعادل والانتصار رجّح كفة  أحفاد شاخور.    
*  ظاهرة أداء مران صباحي في نفس يوم المباراة  يبدو أن تأثيره كبيراً على  اللاعبين من واقع عدم تحمل أجسادهم لكل تلك  الجرعات ونتمنى أن يتم ذلك  تدريجياً.
* صناعة اللعب هاجس يؤرق الفرقة الحمراء، حالياً كوفي هو الأفضل بجانب اوكرا واحياناً وانغا عندما يعود لوسط الملعب.
*  ايضاً لابد من معالجة ظاهرة الفرص المهدرة،  فالمريخ لديه أفضل لاعبين  يصلون لمرمى الخصم سريعاً الا أن العلة اخدار  خمس فرص من جملة ست فرص.
*  امبدة الوطن الصغير، برازيل الدرجة الأولى،  منجم الابداع ومنع الابداع  ولغة الاقناع نال فوزه الثاني في ديربي امدرمان  على بيت المال بهدف عالمي  ماركة عمر شبشة.
* امبدة أضحى أحد الفرق التي تجذب الجمهور من واقع المردود الجيد والأداء الجميل في كل مباراة.
*  ذكر الزميل معتصم محمود في عموده مايلي: يظل  المريخ الفريق الأفريقي  الوحيد الذي ينال ضربات جزاء داخل وخارجد أرضه،  الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين في  مباراة الترجي والهلال بتونس تم احتساب ضربة جزاء  للهلال اهدرها مجاهد  وانتهت المباراة بفوز الترجي بسداسية حارقة
*  اما داخل الأرض فحدث ولا حرج، فاذا ارتطمت  الكرة ببطن لاعب المنافس فهي  ضربة جزاء وهدف تنقا على كانون ياوندي عام 87  وركلة جزاء الفريق ضد لاعب  انيمبا الفضيحة في عام 2011..
صدى أخير 
*  أمامنا معركة افريقية مهمة جداً أمام عزام  التنزاني وعلى الجهاز الفني  تدارك الأمر سريعاص حتى لو اضطر لاحضار  اللاعبين صباحاً وتدريبهم على  الانفراد بالمرمى.
* الفرق العالمية تحرز الأهداف من أنصاف الفرص واللاعب الهداف عملة نادرة.
* الفرص لا تلوح كثيراً في مباراة عزام.
* ثلاثة أهداف نالها المريخ من ضربتين ثابتتين وواحدة من نيران صديقة أمام الرابطة.
* نريد أن نشاهد أهدافاً ملعوبة في مباراة عزام.
*  في مباراة الرابطة اختفت الكرات المعكوسة  الخطيرة مع غياب بلة جابر وحتى  كرات كوفي من الضربات الجانبية لم يقابلها  أي لاعب برأسه وهو ما يقلل من  فرص احراز الأهداف.
*  ماذا أصاب الباشا الرسام بيكاسو عصره وآخر  لاعب سوداني تم اختياره لمنتخب  أفريقيا؟ لابد من جلسة مع اللاعب ومعرفة  أسباب التراجع، فهو أحد الكروت  الرابحة متى مازالت معاناته.
*  ايضاً تراجع مستوى الريح علي واصابة مصعب  المبكرة أربكت الحسابات ولابد من  الاشادة باللاعبين الذين يمثلون مركز ثقل  في ترجيح كفة المريخ ومستواهم  ثابت في مقدمتهم راجي وعلاء الدين وأمير  كمال وضفر ونشيد بأداء عنكبة الذي  أطلق عليه جمهور المريخ بالأمس لقب  عنكبوت.
* وانغا تخصص في شباك الرابطة.
* هدف في شباك المريخ في كل مباراة أمر يحتاج للمراجعة والعلاج
* القادم أصعب مع الوافد الجديد مريخ كوستي.
* لقاء الأحباب والأشقاء والعودة بالنقاط.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين ياحبايب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نادى سباق الخيل بالخرطوم ينظم سباق الذكرى 59 للاستقلال غداً

ينظم نادي سباق الخيل بالخرطوم عصر غد الجمعة  سباق  الاستقلال المجيد وذلك برعاية مجموعة شركات معاوية البرير بحضور عدد  من  قيادات الدولة ورئيس وأعضاء مجلس ادارة المجموعة وذلك فى اربعة اشواط   لمختلف الدرجات، الشوط الأول على كاس جمعية اللواء الابيض برعاية صابون  بدرة الدولار وتتنافس  عليه خيول الدرجة السابعة مبتدئ لمسافة 6 فورلنغ  (1200متر) واقوى الخيول  المرشحة للفوز هى الباتيل – ملكة الجانس – فى  الميعاد – الصفا، الشوط  الثاني كاس على عبد اللطيف برعاية يس جوافة     وتتنافس عليه خيول الدرجة السابعة الوزن الثقيل لمسافة 6 فورلنغ (1200متر )   واقوى الخيول المرشحة للفوز هى شعاع – سديم –الذكرى –ايثار، الشوط الثالث   على كاس الزعيم اسماعيل الازهري برعاية شاي ريتش وتتنافس عليه خيول  الدرجة  السابعة الوزن الثقيل لمسافة 8فورلنغ (1600متر) الميل واقوى الخيول  المرشحة  هي ريان – الشريحة –الرشاقة –دريم طوك، الشوط الرابع على كأس  الامام  برعاية فيتا مانجووتتنافس عليه خيول الدرجة السادسة لمسافة 7فورلنغ   (1400متر) واقوى الخيول المرشحة للفوز هى رومى – سقيا –كريم –مدلل ،  الشوط  الخامس على كأس الاستقلال برعاية شامبيون وتتنافس عليه خيول الدرجات   الخامسة والرابعة والممتازة لمسافة 11فورلنغ (2200متر) واقوى الخيول   المرشحة للفوز فروستي –كابوني – ذاجنتل مان –مستبشرة وقدم  رئيس مجلس ادارة  نادي سباق الخيل بالخرطوم واعضاء النادي شكرهم للسيد  معاوية البرير  ومجموعة شركاته لدعمهم المتواصل لرياضة سباق الخيل وتنظيمهم  الدائم  لسباقات الاستقلال متمنين لهم دوام الصحة والعافية والتقدم   والتطورلمجموعتهم والتقدم والتطور للسودان بمناسبة الاستقلال. 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*انتقادات واسعة لأداء التحكيم في مباراة المريخ والرابطة
طارق الطاهر: خيّب توقعاتنا بظهور سيئ منذ البداية.. ولابد من وقفة من لجنة التحكيم 
أسامة   الشاذلي: فقدنا الثقة في التحكيم والحل في الاستعانة بالأجانب.. وأدروب   يطالب بالتركيز على الفريق وعدم الانشغال بالأمور الأخرى

وجّه   منسوبو المريخ انتقادات واسعة لطاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة الأحمر   والرابطة كوستي أمس الأول في الجولة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز وذكروا أن   التحكيم تحامل على المريخ وكاد يفقده النقاط الثلاث وقال الفريق طارق   الطاهر سكرتير النادي إن التحكيم خيّب التوقعات بظهور سيئ منذ البداية   مطالباً لجنة التحكيم بضرورة الوقوف على أخطاء التحكيم في الجولة الأولى   حتى لا تحدث مجدداً وذكر أسامة الشاذلي أنهم فقدوا الثقة في التحكيم مشيراً   إلى أن الحل يكمن في الاستعانة بالأجانب ولفت عثمان أدروب أمين الخزينة   إلى أن أهل المريخ يجب أن يركزوا على الفريق والا ينشغلوا كثيراً بالتحكيم   مبيناً أن الفريق يجب أن يكون جاهزاً لتقديم المستويات التي تجعله يقهر   التحكيم والمنافسين في آن واحد.    
في   البدء قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير نادي المريخ إن بداية الفرقة   الحمراء في بطولة الدوري الممتاز جاءت جيدة بعد أن نجح الفريق في تحقيق   الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة وأضاف: اعتقد أن البداية جاءت   جيدة خاصة ونجح الفريق في تحقيق المهم بالحصول على النقاط الثلاث مبيناً   أن المباراة كانت صعبة لأن الرابطة فريق محترم ويضم عناصر مميزة وبادل   المريخ الندية في معظم فترات المباراة، واعتبر الفريق طارق أن النسخة   الحالية ستشهد تنافساً مثيراً في كل المباريات مبيناً أن الأندية أعدت   نفسها بصورة مثالية واستعانت بأجهزة فنية مقتدرة وتعاقدت كذلك مع لاعبين   أجانب على مستوىً عالٍ بالاضافة إلى اقامتها للمعسكرات الإعدادية بصورة   اعلامية مفيداً بأن كل تلك العوامل ستجعل من النسخة 20 مثيرة وقوية من كل   الفرق التي تشارك فيها.
سوء التحكيم 
وجّه   الفريق طارق الطاهر سكرتير المريخ انتقادات للتحكيم الذي أدار مباراة   فريقه أمس الاول أمام الرابطة وقال: كنا متفائلين بظهور أفضل للتحكيم في   العام الحالي لكن خابت توقعاتنا بعد مشاهدتنا لطاقم تحكيم مباراة قمة درع   الاستقلال أما الهلال الذي أدار المباراة بصورة سيئة وكاد يفسد تلك   المباراة وأوضح الفريق طارق أن التحكيم وبما قدمه في مباراة درع الاستقلال   وفي الجولة الأولى من الممتاز غير مبشر مشيراً إلى أن الحكام خيبوا   التوقعات ولم يواكبوا الأحداث بعد أن ظهروا بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ضعيفة في   المباريات التي أداروها في الاسبوع الاول، وأمِل الفريق طارق من الاتحاد   العام ولجنة التحكيم أن تمنح الأمر أهمية كبرى وأن تسعى لتطوير التحكيم حتى   يساعد في انجاح المسابقة على كافة الأصعدة لأن الأندية اجتهدت وسعت من  أجل  تجهيز نفسها للموسم الجديد متمنياً أن يرتقي الحكام لمستوى الطموحات   والتطلعات حتى تخرج المنافسة في نسختها الحالية بصورة مميزة على كافة   الأصعدة.
أسامة الشاذلي: فقدنا الثقة في التحكيم 
عبّر   الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن سعادته   بالبداية المبشرة للفرقة الحمراء في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والفوز العريض   على الرابطة كوستي وقال: اعتقد أن البداية جاءت جيدة ومبشرة وتدعو لموسم   عامر ومليئ بالانتصارات المريخية التي لن تتوقف حتى الصعود لمنصة التتويج   بنهاية العام الحالي، واعتبر أسامة الشاذلي أن المريخ حقق الفوز على   الرابطة رغم الصعوبات العديدة التي واجهته في المباراة خصوصاً من قِبل طاقم   التحكيم مشيراً إلى أنه كان أسوأ في المباراة وكاد يفقد المريخ النقاط   الثلاث، وأبان أسامة أنهم فقدوا الثقة في التحكيم السوداني مطالباً باعادة   النظر في أمر التحكيم في الوقت الحالي حتى يتحسن حال الرياضة وتتطور  للأمام  مطالباً لجنة التحكيم بالاستعانة بحكام أجانب لادارة مباريات القمة  في  المرحلة المقبلة خاصة في مباريات القمة، وذكر أسامة الشاذلي أن لجنة   التحكيم لا تعترف بوجود مشاكل في جهاز التحكيم والأخطاء المتكررة لحكامها   في إدارة المباريات مطالباً اياها بالتركيز على عملها وتجويد الأداء   بالاستعانة بحكام أجانب لإدارة المباريات في المرحلة المقبلة، وأضاف أسامة   الشاذلي: اذا كانت تلك البداية من الحكام فماذا سيحدث عند منتصف الدوري أو   نهايته؟ ولماذا نضيع زماننا في الإعداد والمعسكرات والمباريات التجريبية   الودية والتنقل من بلد لآخر والتعاقد مع جهاز فني أجنبي ولاعبين أجانب   ليأتي الحكام ليسرقوا جهدنا جهاراً نهاراً ويمنحون النقاط للمنافس وتسهيل   مهمته في الفوز باللقب، وتمنى اسامة ذهاب لجنة التحكيم الحالية والاستعانة   بأشخاص مؤهلين يستطيعون قيادة هذا الجهاز الحساس بصورة مثالية حتى يسير   النشاط الكروي بصورة جيدة حتى النهاية.
أدروب: بداية جيدة 
اعتبر   السيد عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ ورئيس قطاع الاستثمار بالنادي   أن بداية الفرقة الحمراء في النسخة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز جاءت جيدة   بعد الفوز على الرابطة أمس الأول وقال: اعتقد أن البداية جاءت جيدة ونجح   الفريق في تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من أول مباراة، وذكر أن   الجميع في المريخ يجب الا ينشغلوا في الأمور الأخرى مثال التحكيم والرعاية   والبث لأنها ستضيع الوقت مطالباً كل أهل المريخ بالتكاتف خلف الفريق حتى   تتحقق النتائج المطلوبة مطالباً بالاحتياط لكل أساليب التحكيم ببناء فريق   قوي يستطيع احراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف في المباريات التنافسية، وأبان ادروب   أن الحديث عن التحكيم يجب الا يشغل أهل المريخ مفيداً بأن فريق الكرة يجب   أن يحقق الفوز في كل الأوقات وأن يقهر الظروف والتحكيم حتى يواصل مشواره   بنجاح نحو التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.
حاتم محمد أحمد:
صُدمنا بالبداية السيئة للتحكيم في الموسم الجديد
ذكر   حاتم محمد أحمد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس قطاع المراحل السنية   بنادي المريخ أن الفريق حقق الأهم في بداية مشواره في الدوري الممتاز   بتحقيقه للفوز على الرابطة والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وقال: اعتقد أن   المريخ نجح في تحقيق هدفه من أول مباراة له في المسابقة وحصل على النقاط   الثلاث التي ستساعده على مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات في المرحلة المقبلة، ووجّه   حاتم محمد أحمد انتقادات حادة لطاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة الأحمر   والرابطة أمس الأول ومن قبله حكم لقاء قمة درع الاستقلال أمام الهلال وقال   إنهم استغربوا لهذه البداية السيئة للتحكيم في الموسم الكروي الجديد   موجّهاً عدداً من الأسئلة للجنة التحكيم عن امكانية اخضاعها الحكام   لتدريبات وكورسات ومتابعات لأداء الحكام قبل بداية كل موسم وكيفية الاختيار   لإدارة المباريات، واستغرب حاتم من ظلم التحكيم للمريخ في أول مباراتين  له  في الموسم الحالي أمام الهلال والرابطة كوستي وتساءل حاتم من جديد:   التحكيم ظلم المريخ على أرضه ووسط أنصاره فكيف سيكون الحال عندما يلعب خارج   أرضه؟ وتمنى حاتم في ختام حديثه أن ينصلح حال التحكيم وحتى يؤدي الحكام   المباريات المقبلة بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء.
حاتم عبد الغفار:
الظلم الذي تعرضنا له من التحكيم في مباراتي الهلال والرابطة يؤكد بأن القادم أخطر 
أوضح   حاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي  أن  الظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ من أول مباراتين له في الموسم الحالي أمام   الهلال في قمة درع الاستقلال والرابطة في الدوري الممتاز يؤكد بأن القادم   أخطر على المريخ من جانب التحكيم مطالباً أهل المريخ بضرورة الحرص والدفاع   عن حقوق النادي بكل قوة حتى لا يتعرض لمهزلة جديدة من الحكام، وذكر حاتم   عبد الغفار أن المريخ تعرض لظلم واضح في مباراة أمس الأول أمام الرابطة   مشيراً إلى أن الحكم ارتكب أخطاءً مؤثرة وحرم المريخ من ركلة جزاء أوضح من   الشمس لافتاً إلى أن نفس تلك الأخطاء ارتكبها الحكم في مباراة القمة على   درع الاستقلال، وتمنى حاتم عبد الغفار من لجنة التحكيم والاتحاد العام   مراجعة أداء حكامه في الجولة الأولى من المسابقة وأن يقف على كل الأخطاء   التي ارتكبها الحكام حتى لا تتكرر في بقية الجولات.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أمير كمال يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى):
عانينا من الحُفر والمطبات في استاد المريخ ويجب الا نقسو على اللاعبين
أرغب في الاحتراف الخارجي وأمامي عرض جاد من فريق كبير

فرض   أمير كمال نفسه كأحد أفضل المدافعين في دفاع الفرقة الحمراء في السنوات   الأخيرة بفضل مستواه المتطور وقدراته الدفاعية العالية الأمر الذي جعل   الكثيرين يرشّحون أمير كمال أن يكون المدافع الأول في السودان، حل ضيفاً   عزيزاً على الصدى عبر حوار مثير أجاب من خلاله على جميع الأسئلة التي   طرحتها عليه الصحيفة وكشف عن عرض أجنبي مقدم له لخوض تجربة احترافية وأكد   أن القرار بيد ادارة المريخ كما شكا أمير من سوء أرضية استاد المريخ وقال   إنها أثّرت بدرجة كبيرة على أداء اللاعبين في مباراة الرابطة كما تحدث عن   العديد من الموضوعات المهمة والتي نطالعها عبر سطور هذا الحوار:     
* في البدء نريد أن نعرف سر التألق اللافت لأمير كمال؟
بحمد   الله وبالانضباط والاجتهاد والتوفيق استطعت أن أحصل على فرصة المشاركة   أساسياً وأن أواصل بنفس القوة في التدريبات والمباريات التي خاضها الفريق   مؤخراً وسأحرص دائماً على أن أكون في الفورمة وجاهز لدفع ضريبة المريخ في   كل المباريات التي يشارك فيها في المرحلة المقبلة.
* هل لعب الفرنسي غارزيتو دوراً في تطور مستواك مؤخراً؟
اللاعب   في المقام الأول يجب أن يكون متطوراً ويملك الرغبة في التطور والاستفادة   من كل المدارس التدريبية التي تشرف عليه، وأنا بدوري استفدت من فترة   الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي أضاف لي الكثير ولكل اللاعبين في المريخ وهو مدرب   ممتاز وصاحب فكر تدريبي عالي وسيحدث نقلة كبرى في المستوى العام للفرقة   الحمراء.
* نلاحظ أن أمير أصبح يلعب بثقة زائدة الأمر الذي يمكن أن يكلّف الفريق الكثير؟
الأمر   لا علاقة له بالثقة المفرطة ولكن توجيهات المدير الفني الا يبعد المدافع   الكرة حيثما اتفق وأن نستثمرها في بناء هجمة من الخلف بطريقة منظمة وفرضت   طريقة غارزيتو على أي مدافع أن يستفيد من الكرة التي يستخلصها في بناء   الهجمة وبالتالي الأمر لا علاقة له بالثقة الزائدة.
* هل ترى أن التنظيم الذي يرغب غارزيتو في الوصول إليه سيتحقق له أم لا؟
هذا   لا يتوقف على غارزيتو وحده بل يتوقف على اللاعبين ايضاً ومن جانبنا   سنتعاون بلا حدود مع المدرب الفرنسي حتى يتمكن من الوصول إلى التنظيم الذي   يرى بأنه سيساعد المريخ في تقديم نفسه بصورة مميزة للغاية.
* مع من تجد نفسك في متوسط الدفاع؟
كنت ألعب بتفاهم كبير مع الايفواري باسكال والآن أنا على استعداد للأداء بتفاهم مع جميع المدافعين الموجودين في الفرقة الحمراء.
* في أي وظيفة تجد نفسك؟ 
أنا لاعب محترف وعلى استعداد للعب في جميع الوظائف.
* ماهو السبب في تراجع مستوى الفريق أمام الرابطة؟
سوء   طالع لا أكثر ولو نجحنا في احراز الفرص العديدة المهدرة لكان وضع الفريق   أفضل وفي النهاية يجب الا نقسو على اللاعبين والمريخ مازال في مرحلة   البدايات الأولى وسيتطور المستوى نحو الأفضل من مباراة لأخرى.
* سوء أرضية الملعب هل أثّر على اللاعبين في مباراة الرابطة؟
علينا   أن نعترف بأن أرضية استاد المريخ في مباراتنا أمام الرابطة لم تكن جيدة   وأثرت بشكل كبير على أداء اللاعبين لأننا عانينا بشدة من الحُفر والمطبات   الموجودة بكثرة في الاستاد وعلى العموم أرضية الاستاد أفضل حالاً من بدايات   الموسم الماضي ولكن هناك العديد من السلبيات الخاصة بأرضية الملعب التي   ينبغي تداركها قبل أن يبدأ الأحمر مشواره الأفريقي في دوري الأبطال.
* ماذا أعددتم للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظركم أمام المريخ بكوستي؟
طوينا   ملف مباراة الرابطة طالما أننا حققنا الأهم وفتحنا ملف مباراة مريخ كوستي   ونعد جماهيرنا بظهور أفضل في تلك المباراة لأن المستوى سيمضي في تصاعد  سريع  بالاستفادة من المباريات التنافسية والتي تسهم في تقدم المستوى بشكل  أفضل  من المباريات الإعدادية.
* وماذا عن مباراة عزام؟
أمامنا   ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز قبل مواجهة عزام التنزاني في دوري  الأبطال  ولذلك فإن الحديث عن مباراة الفريق التنزاني سابق لأوانه.
* عبارات الإشادة والمدح لأمير كمال في الصحف هل تدفعه للغرور أم للتجويد أكثر؟
أشكر   كل من كتب حرفاً رائعاً عن أمير كمال واشاد بمستواه لأنه يكون قد أسهم   بدرجة كبيرة في تطور مستواي نحو الأفضل وأحاول قدر الامكان أن أكون على قدر   عبارات المدح والثناء التي خصني بها البعض وأشكرهم كثيراً على الدفعة   المعنوية الهائلة التي منحوها لي ودفعتني لتقديم أفضل ماعندي للمريخ وسأمضي   قدماً في رحلة الإجادة والتألق حتى لا أخذل الأقلام التي تغزلت كثيراً في   قدراتي ووصفتني بالمدافع الأفضل في الساحة.
* طموحاتكم كلاعبين في الموسم الجديد؟
الجمع بين بطولتي الممتاز والكأس والذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال.
* رأيك في الاضافات الجديدة للفرقة الحمراء؟
على درجة عالية من التميز على صعيد اللاعبين المحليين والمحترفين الأجانب وهذا دليل على أن التسجيلات كانت ناجحة لأبعد الحدود.
* هدف شخصي تسعى لتحقيقه مع المريخ في الموسم الجديد؟
طموحي   الاحتراف الخارجي والآن هناك مفاوضات جادة من فريق كبير يرغب في خدماتي   والموضوع الآن مطروح أمام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لكنه لم يُحسم حتى   اللحظة.
* اذا قُدر لك الاحتراف الخارجي هل ستمضي للامام أم ستعود مجدداً لمحطة المريخ؟
طموحي أن أبحث عن الأفضل وأن أمضي للامام لكن اذا عُدت للسودان بالتأكيد لن ألعب لغير المريخ.
* ماذا عن مباراتكم أمام الهلال في درع الاستقلال؟
لعبنا   أمام الهلال بطريقة مميزة للغاية ولولا سوء الطالع الذي لازمنا في تلك   المباراة وحال بيننا والتسجيل في العديد من الفرص المتاحة لما فقدنا درع   الاستقلال بالقرعة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*عنكبة غارزيتو!!


*   يرى بعض الزملاء أن الفرنسي غارزيتو أقدم على مجازفة غير محسوبة العواقب   عندما أجرى جملة من التعديلات المؤثرة على تشكيلة فريقه أمام الرابطة،   وأبعد بعض الأساسيين. * هل فعل غارزيتو ذلك فعلاً؟ * في حراسة المرمى أشرك غارزيتو الحارس الأساسي جمال سالم الذي لعب مباراة القمة. *   في خط الدفاع أشرك الفرنسي رمضان عجب في الطرف اليمين بدلاً من بلة جابر،   وحدث ذلك لأن بلة شكا من إصابة في قدمه، منعته من اللعب أمام كمبالا  سيتي،  وتجددت في لقاء القمة الأخير. *   في قلب الدفاع احتفظ أمير بموقعه، ولعب معه الريح علي، وحدث ذلك لأن علي   جعفر عانى من شد العضلة الأمامية أثناء مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي، فاضطر   غارزيتو إلى سحبه بين الشوطين، وأشرك اليافع حسن سفاري في مكانه، ونعتقد  أن  غارزيتو قصد إراحة جعفر في مباراة الرابطة كي لا تتجدد إصابته، بعد أن   اضطر إلى إشراكه أمام الهلال. *   في الطرف الأيسر لعب مصعب عمر مباريات كمبالا سيتي والهلال والرابطة،   وتعرض إلى الإصابة فاضطر غارزيتو إلى سحبه وإدخال علي جعفر في مكانه يوم   أمس الأول. *   في الوسط لم يكن مدرب المريخ بحاجة إلى لاعبين للمحور، فأشرك علاء على   حساب جابسون سلمون، واختياره منطقي بسبب جودة أداء فييرا في مباراتي كمبالا   سيتي والهلال. *   دفع الفرنسي بالغاني كوفي في مكان مواطنه أوكراه، والقرار منطقي أيضاً،   لأن جاهزية أوكراه البدنية لم تكتمل بعد، والضغط عليه بإشراكه في مباراتين   صعبتين خلال 96 ساعة قد يعيده إلى مربع الإصابة. * بجانب علاء وكوفي أشرك غارزيتو راجي الذي خاض مباريات كمبالا سيتي والهلال أساسياً. *   في خط المقدمة وجد غارزيتو نفسه مضطراً إلى حجب بكري المدينة لأنه موقوف   بثلاث بطاقات صفراء، انتقلت معه من الموسم السابق، فأشرك الفرنسي ألان   وانغا كرأس حربة صريح، ودفع بعنكبة في الناحية اليسرى، وأشرك الباشا في   الجناح اليمين، وخياراته منطقية، ولم يكن لديه أفضل منها. *   بالرصد المذكور نقول إن غارزيتو لم يبدل التوليفة بمزاجه، وأنه اضطر إلى   التعامل مع ظروف إصابات وإيقافات حتمت عليه إشراك التشكيلة التي دفع بها   أمام الرابطة. *   فقد المريخ ستة لاعبين من أساسييه، وهم بلة جابر وعلي جعفر وأوكراه وبكري   المدينة وأيمن سعيد ومامادو تراوري، وحقق فوزاً عريضاً على حساب فريق  متميز  مثل الرابطة، وهذا هو المطلوب. * النتيجة تشير إلى جودة مستوى بدلاء المريخ. *   المحصلة جيدة، لأن طول مسابقة الممتاز وضغط مبارياتها تستلزم وجود بدلاء   بنفس مستوى الأساسيين، وقد أكدت مباراة أمس الأول أن المريخ يمكن أن يفوز   وبتفوق بمن حضر، مع اعترافنا التام بأن غياب بعض الأساسيين رمى بظلاله على   أداء الفريق ككل. * ذلك أمر طبيعي، ففي كل فريق هناك لاعبون يصعب تعويضهم، مهما ارتفع مستوى البدلاء. * في المباراة المقبلة سيستعيد الفرنسي جابسون وأوكراه وبلة وعلي جعفر، لكنه سيفقد مصعب مع تراوري وأيمن سعيد. *   نتمنى أن يكتمل شفاء المصري، ويعود تراوري سريعاً، كي يختبر الفرنسي   توليفته مكتملة في مباراتي أهلي الخرطوم وهلال الفاشر، قبل أن يشد الرحال   إلى تنزانيا لمنازلة عزام. * عسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً ويجعل الله فيه خيراً كثيراً. * لولا إيقاف بكري المدينة لم شارك عنكبة أساسياً، ولما تألق ونال جائزة رجل المباراة. *   ولولا خوف غارزيتو على أوكراه من تجديد الإصابة لما شاهدت جماهير المريخ   هدف كوفي الجميل، ولما وجد الغاني فرصة لتقديم نفسه لأنصار ناديه. *   هناك جزئية مهمة لابد من التوقف عندها، وتتعلق بالطريقة التي تعامل بها   بعض المتشنجين مع عنكبة في الحصة الأولى، وبالتحديد عندما أهدر اللاعب فرصة   سهلة في مواجهة المرمى. * هاجوا وماجوا وهتفوا في وجهه وأفتى بعضهم بعدم قدرته على اللعب للمريخ! *   في الحصة الثانية تألق عنكبة، وقدم مباراة كبيرة، وشكل صداعاً دائماً   لدفاع الرابطة، وسجل الهدف الثاني بمجهود فردي خارق، وتسبب في ركلة جزاء   رفض الحكم كمال شانتير احتسابها بقرار بالغ الغرابة. * بل إن عنكبة تسبب في إنذار اثنين من مدافعي الرابطة، وصنع فرصة من ذهب لزميله وانغا، فاضطر من شتموه إلى التصفيق له!! * تلك تحسب لعنكبة. * لكنها تجعلنا نناشد المتشنجين بعدم التسرع في تقييم أداء اللاعبين، وعدم نعتهم بالفشل قبل منحهم ما يكفي من وقتٍ لتقديم ما لديهم. * الدرس الذي قدمه عنكبة للمتشنجين جدير بالتأمل.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*آخر الحقائق * زعم بعض إعلاميي الهلال أن المريخ سحب بكري المدينة من تشكيلة مباراة الرابطة خوفاً من الشكوى التي قدمها الهلال ضد اللاعب!
* تحلمون!
* بكري موقوف بثلاث بطاقات صفراء نالها مع الهلال في الموسم السابق!
* على من يوزعون الشتول غير المحسنة متابعة مباراة المريخ المقبلة أمام مريخ كوستي بعد غدٍ السبت ليروا هل سيشارك العقرب فيها أم لا!
* نتوقع أن تظهر الشقلبة في كوستي الجميلة مثاما ظهرت في الثغر قبل أيام.
* هل تأثر الباشا نفسياً بجلوسه في دكة الاحتياط في مباراة القمة؟
* المستوى الذي قدمه أمام الذئاب لا يشبهه.
* ظل يركض بوهنٍ لا يليق بمن يرتدى شارة قيادة فرقة المريخ على زنده.
* مطلوب من الباشا أن يستنفر مجهوده ويجدد عزمه على التألق.
* أحمد لاعب كبير وصاحب قدرات عالية، وإذا استعاد مستواه المعهود فسيشكل إضافة كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء.
* جدول الدوري اتخذ شكله الصحيح منذ الجولة الأولى.
* الزعيم في المقدمة.. والخرطوم الوطني في المركز الثاني.
* بالأمس نجح الهلال في تعطيل أهلي شندي بالتعادل السلبي!
* فقدان نقطتين في أول مباراة خسارة كبيرة للنمور!!
* تعادل بطعم الهزيمة للأهلي في شندي!!
* التعادل غير العادل يقلص حظوظ الأرسنال في منافسة الزعيم على صدارة الدوري!!
* قلناها سابقاً ونعيدها حالياً: الهلال لا يفوز على النمور في شندي دورياً!
* مرت خمس سنوات وعقدة الأرسنال تتمدد في وجه الهلال كل عام.
* لم يفز الهلال على الأهلي دورياً في شندي منذ أن صعد الأهلي إلى الممتاز!
* العقدة مستفحلة!
* بالأمس حقق الوصيف أفضل نتائجه في دار جعل.
* يبدو أن الوصيسف مصر على حصد لقب (ملك الدرونات) في الموسم الحالي!!
* أول تصريح لكردنة بعد مباراة الأمس: (مباراتنا مع النمور لم تخل إلا من تعادل)!
* مدرب الهلال باتريك في تغريدة على تويتر: تعادلنا مع الأرسنال (الإنجليزي) على أرضه وبين أنصاره!
* أوسيموس: تفوقت على آرسين فنغرز في ملعبه وفرضت عليه القبول بالتعادل!!
* سيف مساوي أفلح في إبطال خطورة أليكسيس سانشيز.. وأتير الغرام ألغى وجود مسعود أوزيل!!
*   تغريدة باتريكية أخرى (على ذمة الحبيب أواب): خرجنا بتعادل ثمين من أرض   الشنداوية في نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال، ونعد جماهيرنا بالتأهل إلى النهائي   وتحقيق اللقب القاري في لقاء الرد بالمعبرة!
* بعد نهاية المباراة أكد باتريك للصحافيين أنه حقق نتيجة جيدة لأنه لعب خارج أرضه!
* نتمنى لباتريك أن يحقق نتائج مماثلة في كل المباريات التي يخوضها مع الوصيف خارج ملعبه!
* قرط علي كدة يا بلجيكي!
* آخر خبر: كبسور يشكو النمور!
* يتردد أنه خاطب للفيفا امس شاكياً أهلي شندي بحجة أنه غير ديانة كليتشي بعد تسجيله بشهرين!
* لو استمر الوصيف بنتائجه الحالية سيشكو كردنة باتريك ومحترفيه لمجلس الأمن وشركاء الإيقاد!
* آخر سؤال: متى يفوز الهلال؟
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*انتهى زمن التجريب

* عدم ثبات طريقة اللعب وعدم ثبات تشكيلة فريق المريخ حتى الآن أمر يدعو للقلق.
* لقاء عزام التنزاني تبقى له أسبوعان تقريباً ويفترض أن تكون تشكيلة المريخ الأساسية قد ثبتت.
*   كان يفترض أن تخضع التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ لمرحلة التفاهم والإنسجام من   خلال مباراتي كمبالا سيتي والهلال ثم المباريات الأربع التي سيخوضها  المريخ  في الدوري قبل السفر لتنزانيا.
* حسبنا أن التشكيلة التي خاضت مباراة الهلال هي التشكيلة الأساسية وينقصها فقط اللاعبان تراوري وأيمن سعيد.    
* ولكن تفاجأنا بتغيير جذري في التشكيلة أمام الرابطة كوستي وحتى طريقة اللعب تغيرت!!
*   تبقت للمريخ الآن ثلاث مباريات فقط في الدوري قبل السفر إلى تنزانيا، وهي   بالكاد تكفي لتحقيق الإنسجام والتفاهم بين عناصر التشكيلة الأساسية..
* ولكن أين هي تشكيلة المريخ الأساسية وما هي طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها الفريق مباراة عزام؟
* بعد غدٍ السبت يلعب المريخ في كوستي أمام مريخها..
* ويوم الأربعاء القادم 4/2 يستضيف المريخ أهلي الخرطوم في أمدرمان.
* وبعدها بأربعة أيام، أي يوم الأحد 8/2 يلعب المريخ في الفاشر أمام هلالها..
* وبعد أن يعود المريخ من الفاشر بحول الله، يستعد للسفر إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة عزام في مباراة الذهاب يوم الأحد 15 فبراير..
*   لابد أن يخوض المريخ مباريات مريخ كوستي وأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الفاشر   بالتشكيلة الأساسية مع تثبيت طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مباراة عزام. 
*   فريق عزام التنزاني يستعد بجدية لمواجهة المريخ حيث خاض دورة زنزبار،   ويخوض الآن دورة حبية قوية في الكنغو يواجه فيها فريق مازيمبي العملاق..   هذا بجانب مشاركته في الدوري التنزاني الذي يتصدره..
*   فريق عزام بلا شك في كامل الجاهزية البدنية، وخوضه العديد من المباريات   الأفريقية عبر دورتي زنزبار والكنغو بجانب الدوري التنزاني يعني وصوله أقصى   درجات الفورمة البدنية والذهنية والمعنوية..
* الوقت أصبح ضيقاً ولا يسمح باستمرار التجريب وسط اللاعبين والتجريب في طريقة اللعب.
* على غارزيتو أن يخوض مباراة مريخ كوستي يوم السبت بنفس الأسلوب الذي سيواجه به فريق عزام وبالتشكيلة الأساسية ما أمكن ذلك..
*   من أساسيات الفوز بالبطولات الكبيرة، وجود فرقة متجانسة ومتفاهمة ومتمرسة   لفترة طويلة مع بعضها، ولها أسلوب لعب محدد، ويجنب الله أفرادها عوارض   الإصابات والغيابات..
*   أخشى أن يحتاج فريق المريخ للانتظار حتى عام 2016م كي يتحقق له عامل   الإنصهار والتجانس والتفاهم والتمرس.. وبعدها يبدأ التفكير في تحقيق بطولة   قارية.. 
*   نأمل أن يتفهم غارزيتو أهمية وضرورة تثبيت التشكيلة وطريقة اللعب في   مباريات مريخ كوستي وأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الفاشر والتي سيخوضها الفريق خلال 9   أيام فقط..
* انتهى زمن الاستكشاف والتجريب والتغيير يا غارزيتو باقتراب موعد مواجهة تنزانيا.. 
*  مباراة مريخ كوستي عصر بعد غدٍ السبت بكوستي سنعتبرها بروفة لمباراة  عزام.. ومن خلالها ستؤخذ فكرة عن الشكل المتوقع للمريخ أمام بطل تنزانيا..

زمن إضافي * انتهت الجولة الأولى للممتاز وجاءت النتائج عادية ومتوقعة وحتى تعادل الهلال في شندي متوقع وأصلها متعودة.
* المريخ تصدر الجولة الأولى بنسبة الأهداف المحرزة عن الخرطوم الوطني.
* شهدت الجولة تسجيل 12 هدفاً منها أربعة أهداف من ركلات حرة مما يعني ارتفاع فنيات التهديف..
* محرزو الأهداف من الركلات الحرة هم كوفي (المريخ) وابراهيما (الرابطة) وأيمن محجوب (مريخ كوستي) وقلق (الخرطوم).
* اللاعبون الأجانب سجلوا أربعة أهداف أي ثلث أهداف الجولة.
* غياب التلفزة حرم توثيق الأهداف الجميلة. 
* سفاري نجم الأسبوع.. وبالطبع ندم المريخاب بقرار الاستغناء عنه.
* غداً تنطلق الجولة الثانية عندما يستضيف النسور الوافد الجديد هلال الأبيض في الخرطوم.. وكان هلال الأبيض في الراحة.
*   المريخ يلاقي مريخ كوستي عصر السبت في لقاء مثير.. ومريخ كوستي يلعب   بمعنويات التعادل في الفاشر.. وصاحب أفضل نتيجة من الفرق الصاعدة بعد خسارة   الأنيق وسيد الأتيام.
* الهلال سيستضيف الأمل يوم الأحد. 
*   توقعت أن يدير مباراة الهلال في شندي الحكم معتز عبدالباسط.. فجاء المعز   أحمد وهو الثاني في التوقعات.. وبعده أما الفاضل أبوشنب أو بدرالدين   عبدالقادر..
* الطريقة التي أدار بها الحكم صديق الطريفي لقاء القمة الأخير.. ستجعله من الحكام المهمين هذا الموسم أليس كذلك يا صلاح والنجومي؟! 
* تعازينا الخالصة للزميل إبراهيم الجيلي في رحيل والده له الرحمة والمغفرة.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*(كبسور) وجائزة أسبوع (المرور..)

* وخروج   محترف الوصايفة الأثيوبي بوتاكو مصاباً في مباراة فريقه أمس أمام الأهلي   شندي ليحل محله أطهر الطاهر أحرج لجنة أختيار نجم المباراة ..!
  * أميز ما في لجنة أختيار نجوم المباريات عندنا أنهم يحددون النجوم الفائزين بالجوائز قبل إنطلاقة صافرة حكام المباريات     ..!
 * لا  تندهش يوماً إن تم منح نجومية  مباراة ما للاعب تسبب في هزيمة فريقه،  فللجان آراء غريبة وأختيارات عقيمة  لا علاقة لها بمن قاد فريقه للنصر أو  كان سبباً في إنتكاسة وهزيمة ..!
 * مؤسف  حقاً الا يتم منح الأثيوبي  بوتاكو جائزة نجم مباراة الأمس طالما أنه دخل  التشكيلة حتى ولم يستمر في  المباراة، وكان الأجدر باللجنة أن تواصل نهجها  العلمي الفريد ليخرج بوتاكو  من الملعب مصاباً وجائزته في يده ..!
 * والحديث  عن جائزة نجم المباراة  يعيدنا لمهزلة لقاء القمة، والجائزة التي إقتسمها  من كان يستحق الخروج من  الملعب تزفه صرخات الجمهور ولعنات مشجعي (العم كبسور) ..!
 * نعم  كانت أبوابه مشرعة للقادمين  إليه من كل إتجاه .. لم يستطع إيقاف هجمة على  فريقه، كما أنه (مشكوراً) لم  يساهم في صناعة فرص لزملائه، وكلما حاول  إستخلاص الكرة أمام منطقة الجزاء  كانت المخالفة هي الجزاء .. لاعب لم يقع  في هفوات وأخطاء فحسب، بل كان  ثغرة واضحة وعبء على خط كامل وعالة على فريق  بأكمله، وبعد كل ذلك تأتي  لجنة أختيار نجم مباراة درع الإستقلال لتمنح  محترف الهلال الإثيوبي بوتاكو  جائزة نجم المباراة مناصفة مع محترف المريخ  النيجيري جابسون ،(وحقيقي إن  كان طرف الوصايفة الشمال يومها يستحق جائزة  النجومية فمعناها أن الجوائز  تمنح من طرف) ..!
 * طالما أنه كان (بوابة عبور)، فإن الجائزة الوحيدة التي يستحقها بوتاكو بحق هي جائزة أسبوع (المرور) ..!
 * غريب أمر الجوائز في بلادي، فهي للأسف لا تمنح لمن لا يستحقها فحسب، ولكنها تمشي في طريق من خالف الدرب ..!
 * جوائز بوتاكو هذه لن تجعله أفضل من بويا المصاب، بل أنه على أحسن الأحوال لا يمكن أن يكون أساسي حتى في ظل وجود فداسي ..!
 * لو كان بوتاكو محترف حقيقي فإنه لن يقبل الحصول على جائزة لا ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻬﺎ، ﻓﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻻ ﻳﻘﺒﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻣﻼﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﺍﺋﺰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺸﻌﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﺇﺫا لم ﺗﺄﺕ (ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ﻳﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﺮﻕ ﺟﺒﻴﻦ) .. !!
 * ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺧﺘﺎﺭﺕ (بوتاكو المرور) ﻧﺠﻤﺎً لمباراﺓ القمة .. ﻭﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺇﺳﺘﻨﺪﻭﺍ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻌﻴﺎﺭﺍً (ﻓﻨﻴﺎً) ﺃﻡ  (ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﻴﺎً) ﺃﺭﺍﺩﻭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺭﻭﺡ الحبشي  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ، ﻧﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺟﻮﺍﺋﺰ ﺭﻓﻊ  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ (محترفي الغفلة) ﺿﻤﺎﻥ  ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﻭﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ !!
 * ﺟﻮﺍﺋﺰ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺿﻴﺎﺕ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻤﻨﺢ ﺻﺎحبها الإستمرارية، ورحم الله المعايير الفنية ..!
 * من هم أعضاء لجنة جائزة نجم المباراة الذين حرموا علاء الدين يوسف من حقه الذي شهد به الجميع في مباراتي القمة والرابطة كوستي ..!
 * لو لم يرسل علاء الدين يوسف سوى صاروخه العابر للشباك لأستحق جائزة نجومية المباراة ..!
 * لا  يعقل أبداً أن يتم حرمان صاحب  الهدف التاريخي الذي يمثل أجمل أهداف  مباريات القمة منذ أن عرف الناس  الديربي من جائزة نجومية اللقاء، مع أنه  أكثر لاعبي الفريقين حركة وأوفرهم  عطاء وأميزهم أداء ..!
 * مع  إحترامنا لمن إختار جابسون  نجماً للقمة فإن علاء الدين هو الأوفر حظاً،  وكان يستحق الجائزة مصحوبة  بخطاب شكر وشهادة تقدير على أقل تقدير ..!
 * كان  فييرا نجم المباراة الأول،  ولم يكن هناك من هو قريب منه للجائزة من  الفريقين، (ولو لم يحرز الهدف  التاريخي لأستحقها، ولو لم يحرز سوى الهدف  لأستحقها أيضاً) ..!
 * إذا  إفترضنا جدلاً أن اللجنة بنت  حساباتها في مباراة القمة على مبدأ الترضيات  الذي لا تقبله كرة القدم،  ورأت ضرورة إختيار لاعب هلالي ليقاسم مريخي على  النجومية فإنه لا يمكن أن  يكون بوتاكوا باي حال من الأحوال ..!
 * ترشيح (بوتاكو المرور) نجماً للمباراة فيه عدم إحترام للجائزة، كما أن الإختيار يمثل قمة الإستفزاز للهلال ..!
 * إن  كان لا بد من إختيار لاعب  هلالي، فرغم صعوبة المهمة أعتقد أن (سيف العبور)  كان الأقرب، فالكابتن  الجديد أدى أفضل مباراة له منذ ثلاث سنوات ..!
 * شخبطة بكري المدينة لمساوي لا تعنى أن هناك من هو أفضل منه بالهلال ..و(شخبط شخابيط لخبط لخابيط، وأحذر التفريط) ..!
 * أجتهد  عنكبة كثيراً مع إنطلاقة  هذا الموسم، ولكن علاء الدين كان يستحق نجومية  مباراة الرابطة بشهادة كل  من حضر اللقاء إلا أعضاء لجنة الإختيار الذين  يستندون على قواعد مزاجية لا  علاقة لها بالمردود والنواحي الفنية ..!
 * لو  كانت لجنة إختيار نجوم  المباريات تمتلك الشجاعة الكاملة فعليها أن تقدم  أسباب الأختيار وتترافع  في وجه الإتهامات التي تحاصر كل موسم، و(الحال ياهو  نفس الحال وربنا  يلزمنا الصبر مع قرارات لجنة الإختيار) ..!
 * لو كانت لجنة إختيار نجوم المباريات مسؤولة عن الأختيار لوظائف قيادية لإنهارت الخدمة المدنية ..!
 * طيب .. سيبكم من (لجنة المجاملات) التي تختار (نجوم الترضيات) أهلي شندي كيف ..؟
 * النمور عرقلوا كبسور ..!
 * فلت الكباسرة من هزيمة بشندي وعادوا بنقطة غالية و(حمداً لله على سلامة الرجوع والصدارة تسلمها من يستحقها من أول أسبوع) ..!
 * خروج بوتاكو أمس جاء خصماً على الأرسنال ..و(سلملي على تقليعات لجنة الأختيار) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
 * وجاءت الصدارة طائعة مختارة لأب عيناً حمراء وشرارة ..!
 * قبل أن يبدأ الدوري بديتو النزيف ..(عرفتو منو الوصيف) ..!
 * ضحكت  عندما قال لي الحبيب قسم  خالد أثناء مباراة (كبسور والنمور) انت الحارس  الكاميروني مكسيم دا منتخبو  مش لاعب الليلة مع كوت ديفوار ..(ويا قسم زولكم  ما لاعب منتخب وسيبونا من  تضخيم أعلام الهلال) ..!
 * انت يا مزمل مكسيم دا ماشي للمنتخب متين .. ولا الزول دا حارس منتخب الكاميرون للمحليين ...؟
 * إذا زولكم دا فعلاً حارس المنتخب .. (قاعد في البلد دي حارس شنو ) ..!
 * دايرين نسألكم بشفافية .. (زولكم دا يا محمد عبد الماجد حارس منتخبات محلية) ..!
 * ياها (المحلية) فيكم ..!
 * صاروخ قراديل مزق شباك الكاميرون أمس، و(ربنا شاف مكسيم بعد صاروخ علاء الدين) ..!
 * طارت الكاميرون ولم يغادر مكسيم الخرطوم ..(انتو ولدكم دا حارس منتخب من منازلهم) ..؟
 * يا جماعة .. رجعوا جمعة وسيبوا التضخيم ..(حقيقي مهازلكم كتيرة ومكسيم دا أكذوبة كبيرة) ..!
 * إتمكسمي ..!
نقش أخير
 * القال ليك مكسيم حارس منتخب روج أكذوبة .. والقال ليك مكسيم حامي عرين الكاميرون أداك صورة مقلوبة ..!
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بيان كتلة الممتاز الهزيل

غير   منقولة تلفزيونياً، جملة شهيرة كانت تتصدّر عناوين الصحف الرياضية خلال   المواسم الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والقرار وقتها لم يكن يمثّل ردة   فعل من قبل الأندية لعدم سداد مستحقات البث أو غيرها وإنما كان لسعيها   الدؤوب بأن تحظى بأكبر عائد من الحضور الجماهيري نظراً لعدم نقل المباراة. 
*    هدف الأندية الأساسي حينها لم يكن مبنياً على (قيمة) عقد البث بقدر ماهو   تطلّع لأن تشكّل قاعدة الفرق الجماهيرية حضوراً طاغياً خلال المباريات  حتى  وإن كان الطرف الآخر ليس فريق (قمّة) فجماهير بورتسودان وكسلا ومدني   والحصاحيصا والأبيّض كانت تملاً أرجاء المدرجات في جميع المباريات المقامة   بملاعبها.
*    لأن القيمة المالية الواردة من بث المباريات وقتها كانت تشكّل عائداً   (اضافياً) وليس مورداً (رئيسياً) لأن دخل اللقاء كان هو الرافد الأساسي   لخزائن الأندية.    
*   خلال  الأعوام الأخيرة انقلبت الآلية وباتت الأندية تعتمد اعتماداً  مباشراً على  قيمة البث وليس قيمة الدخل في مؤشّر واضح للعزوف الذي طال  مدرجات الكرة  السودانية عقب الغزو الفضائي للمنافسات الأوروبية.
*    خلال اليومين الماضيين طالعت البيان الصادر من قبل الكيان الهش المسمّى   مجازاً ب (كتلة الممتاز) فالمحاور الأربعة التي اشتمل عليها البيان لم تضف   جديداً لقضية الموسم سوى حديث انشائي وغير مفيد.
*    اداء الأسبوع الأول ورفض رعاية سوداني حتى سداد المتأخرات والتواجد في   تفاصيل التفاوض مع الجهات الراغبة بالنقل ومقابلة الوزير جلها قرارات فطيرة   ولا تعبّر عن قضية جوهرية.
*    لأن القضية الجوهرية التي يجب أن تتوقف عندها كتلة الممتاز كثيراً  خصوصاً  ناديي المريخ والهلال هي (نسبة الأندية) من عائدات الرعاية والنقل   التلفزيوني وليست تلك النقاط الهزيلة.
*    كيف تقبل كتلة الممتاز بنسبة (70%) فقط من عائدات البث التلفزيوني؟  ولماذا  تتساوى أندية جماهيرية كالمريخ والهلال في نسبتها مع جميع الأندية؟  ولماذا  تقبل نفس الكتلة بحصّة ال 40% فقط من حقوق الرعاية؟
*    تلك هي النقطة التي يجب أن تقف عندها الكتلة كثيراً وليس تسطير بيانها   الهزيل فما تغفل عنه الكتلة هو أن النسب الواردة أعلاه ستتضاءل بعد ان   ارتفع عدد الفرق خلال الموسم الجديد إلى (15) وليس (14) كالموسم السابق. 
*    سوداني دفعت (4) مليون جنيه سيحصل منها الإتحاد على (60%) أي (2 مليون و   400 ألف جنيه) بينما سيحصل (15) نادي على (مليون و600 ألف جنيه) بمعنى أن   حصّة النادي الواحد تساوي (106 ألف جنيه) ولو قمنا بتقسيم المبلغ المذكور   على عدد مباريات كل فريق خلال الموسم سنجد أن حصّة الفريق خلال المباراة   الواحدة من رعاية سوداني تبلغ (3 ألف وثمانمائة جنيه) !!! 
*    أما حقوق البث فنسبة الإتحاد منها تبلغ (30%) ونسبة الأندية (70%) ولو   عقدنا حسبة صغيرة لآخر قيمة عقدية لحقوق البث والبالغة (ستة مليون) سيحصل   الإتحاد على (مليون و800 ألف جنيه) بينما سيكون إجمالي قيمة الأندية هو (4   مليون ومائتي ألف جنيه) وهذا يعني أن نصيب النادي الواحد سيكون (280 ألف   جنيه) لو قمنا بتقسيمها على عدد مباريات الفريق خلال الموسم الواحد سيكون   الناتج (10 ألف جنيه) !!! 
*  هل يعقل أن يحظى ناديين جماهيرين كالمريخ والهلال على (10 ألف جنيه) فقط نظير بث مباراة واحدة؟
*  وهل تقبل كتلة الممتاز أن يكون نصيب فرقها من بث المباريات هو (10 ألف جنيه) فقط للمباراة الواحدة؟
*  هذه القضية يا ممثلي الممتاز وليس بيانكم الهش والهزيل. 
*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: نكتب قبل مباراة دار جعل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
التحكيم محطة مغادرة

*جأر أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالشكوى من مستوى التحكيم الهزيل الذي وضح من خلال مباراتي الفريق أمام الهلال على درع الإستقلال، وفي إستهلالية مباريات الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي!

* لم يخسر المريخ المباراتين، خرج بتعادل غير عادل أمام الهلال في مباراة الدرع، وكسب مباراة الإفتتاح أمام الرابطة بثلاثية، ورغم ذلك إشتكى المجلس المريخي من جور التحكيم.!

* وإبتدرنا الحديث عن هذا الملف (الأسود) بشكوى أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من قمة الهرم مرورا بكل أعضاء المجلس تقريبا، ولم نشر إلى ما كتبته الأقلام المريخية، وما هتفت به الحناجر في المدرجات عن فشل التحكيم!

* نائب رئيس المريخ ، ورئيس القطاع الرياضي، الأخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان سبق الجميع وأعلن عن تخوفه من التحكيم، وسار في دربه الإمين العام الأخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر، ومن ثم بقية الأعضاء!

*السؤال المطروح الآن..إن كان المجلس يشتكي..فمن يحمي المريخ من (غول) التحكيم، وجور الحكام!!

* للأعلام دوره في لفت النظر إلى ما يدور في ردهات لجنة التحكيم وما يحاك ضد المريخ من مؤامرات ودسائس، شأن اللجان الأخرى بإتحاد لا يعرف الخوف إلا من الهلال!

* جمهور المريخ ليس أمامه غير الهتاف الدواي بالمدرجات، والصراخ بوجه الحكام (بعد) وقوع الأخطاء المتعمدة وغير المتعمدة، ولا دور له غير هذا لا ونطالبه بأكثر من ذلك حتى لا يصير الأمر إلى عقوبات بحق المريخ، في ظل ترصد واضح من قبل لجان الإتحاد العام المختلفة!

* نحمل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مسؤولية التصدي لحفظ حقوق المريخ في المقام الأول، ونطالبهم بالسعي بكل الوسائل المشروعة لحفظ تلك الحقوق، وصون المكتسبات التي تحققت بفضل جهود أعضاء المجلس أنفسهم خلال الفترة الماضية!

* إرسال المذكرات الفضفاضة، والحديث الدبلوماسي المنمق عن تضرر المريخ من ظلم الحكام، والتصريحات الصحفية، قد لا تكون هي الوسيلة الأفضل، لمنع استهداف الحكام وممارسة عادتهم المقيتة في ظلم المريخ وحرمانه من البطولات وتحديدا الدوري الممتاز!

* سحب الفريق من المنافسة، قد يكون الخيار الأول والمفضل لمجلس المريخ حال تعرض الفريق لأي ظلم بائن على غرار ما حدث في المباريات السابقة، وحينها سيحمي الإعلام والجمهور المريخي المجلس، ولن يكون هناك أحد بالبيت المريخي يهمه أي شيء غير التنكيل بكل ما يريد النيل من مكتسبات النادي!

* هذا على المدى القريب..والحلول المحتملة!

* أما على المدى البعيد فقد نادينا وتعالى النداء ..مطالبين بضرورة التدخل في انتخابات الإتحاد العام، وإبعاد العناصر التي لا هم لها غير تعطيل المريخ وتمييل الكفة نحو الهلال وهم أسماء واضحة ومعروفة!

* المريخ يملك القدرة والقوة على بعثرة أوراق اللعبة الانتخابية القذرة بالإتحاد العام، وهناك من الوسائل ما يجعل كل من سولت له نفسه يوما العبث بمقدرات المريخ يجلس على قارعة طريق الإهمال، لإيقاف عبثه أولا ..ومن ثم قطع مصالحه التي تتقاطع ومصلحة الكرة السودانية!

* إذن مجلس المريخ ورجالاته معنيون في المقام الأول بوقف استهداف الحكام للمريخ، وعبر الوسائل المتاحة والممكنة، ومن ثم يأتي الدور على إعلام المريخ وجمهوره لحماية أي قرارات تصدر عن مجلس المريخ فيما يخص هذا الملف الأسود.!

* التحكيم أحبتي ..أفقد المريخ ألقاب عديدة ..ويمكن أن يطيح بكل ما تم إنجازه خلال الفترة الماضية إن لم تكن هناك حركة مريخية غاضبة وقوية وسريعة لأجل إرسال رسائل واضحة للحكام وللجنتهم التي لا هم لها ولا دور تلعبه غير توجيه المنتسبين لها لإيقاف الطموح المريخي على المستوى المحلي.!

في نقاط

*يتقدم فريق عزام التنزاني كل يوم خطوات في جدول إعداده أكثر من المريخ، وهو أمر يستحق الاهتمام!

* توفر إدارة الفريق التنزاني تجارب تحضيرية على أعلى مستوى، ويطمحون في الذهاب بعيدا على حساب المريخ!

* هنا يتعامل القائمون على الأمر بثقة (مضرة) عطفا على مشاهدة الفريق السابقة في دورة سيكافا، وهي رؤية قديمة لا علاقة لها بواقع الفريق التنزاني الآن!

* عزام خصم شرس ..وطموحه كبير ..وإن لم يستعد له المريخ كما يستعد للأبطال فإن الوضع سيكون صعبا جدا ذهابا وإيابا!

* خسر أهلي شندي أولى نقاطه المضمونة ..وكسب الهلال نقطة في انتظار تعويضها (تحكيميا) في قادم المواعيد!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم‬ يحقق رقم قياسي ويحتل المركز 54 عالميا



تمكن حارس مرمي المريخ‬ جمال سالم من نيل المركز 54 على صعيد حراس المرمي فى العالم بعد المحافظة على شباكه ل (987) دقيقة فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز وهو الترتيب الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ والاحصاء IFFHS
ويملك الرقم القياسي حارس مرمى فاسكو دي جاما جيرالدو بيريرا (مازاروبي) القائمة برصيد 1816 دقيقة في الفترة (من 15 مايو 1977 وحتى 7 سبتمبر 1978)
حتى الدقيقة 33 من عمر مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي فى الجولة الاولي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز كان امام الحارس الاوغندي الشاب وحامي عرين فريق المريخ جمال سالم 13 دقيقة فقط للوصول الى 1000 دقيقة دون ان تهتز شباكه على صعيد بطولة الدوري وهو امر سيجعل جمال يدخل الى عظماء التاريخ ولكن هدف ابراهيما افقد الشباك عذريتها واعتبر ثاني هدف يدخل مرمي سالم بعد هدف كولوبالي فى الدقيقة العاشرة لمباراة المريخ والاهلي فى الجولة الثانية من الدورة الثانية للنسخة الماضية من الدوري . وبين هدف مهاجم الاهلي وهدف مهاجم الرابطة 987 دقيقة كانت الشباك فيها بيضاء .
شباك نظيفة
جمال سالم حافظ على شباكه نظيفة في 10 مباريات متتالية في الدوري الممتازالنسخة الماضية فمنذ هدف مهاجم الاهلي الخرطوم كوليبالي فى مرمي حارس المريخ جمال سالم فى المباراة التى تقدم فيها الاهلي فى الدقيقة العاشرة من المباراة عبر المالي كولوبالي ثم كسب المريخ المباراة بنتيجة 2-1 لتبدأ رحلة التألق والمحافظ علي نظافة من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني ثم مباراة مريخ الفاشر ومباراة الاتحاد مدني ثم الاهلي شندي والنيل الحصاحيصا ثم هلال كادقلي و اﻷمل عطبرة و هلال الفاشروالنسور ام درمان واخيرا مباراة القمة امام الهلال فى الجولة الاخيرة للممتاز , نجد ان جمال خاض المباريات التسعة كاملة باستثاء مباراة الاهلي شندي التى غادرها فى الدقيقة 65 بعد اصابته ونقله الى المستشفي , ليكون سالم قد حافظ على شباكه 955 دقيقة دون ان تهتز شباكه وهو رقم قياسي فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز لم يسبق لاي حارس ان حققه على الاطلاق .
المباريات التى حافظ فيها على نظافة الشباك
مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم 80 دقيقة (هدف كلوبالي فى الدقيقة 10)
مباراة الخرطوم الوطني 90 دقيقة
مباراة مريخ الفاشرة 90 دقيقة
مباراة الاتحاد مدني 90 دقيقة
مباراة الاهلي شندي 65 دقيقة - اصيب وخرج من الملعب
مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا 90 دقيقة
مباراة هلال كادقلي 90 دقيقة
مباراة الامل عطبرة 90 دقيقة
مباراة هلال الفاشر 90 دقيقة
مباراة النسور 90 دقيقة
مباراة الهلال 90 دقيقة اخر مباراة فى موسم 2014
مباراة الرابطة 33 دقيقة (هدف ابراهيما فى الدقيقة 33 )

من الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف

نقاش مع مدير الهلال…!!!


×  إلتقيت الإسبوع المنصرم بالعميد إسماعيل البيلي المدير التنفيذي لنادي  الهلال وتناقشنا حول عدد من الموضوعات التي تهم الهلال وتعني كذلك المريخ .
×  كنت أتصور أن البيلي شخصية متزنة العواطف الرياضية ولكني وجدته متعصبا جدا  لفريق الهلال ولا يقبل أي شيئ يرى فيه منقصة أو ضعف للنادي الأزرق .
×  والبيلي رجل قطعا عركته التجارب العظيمة في الحياة العامة بصفته من رجال  الجيش وكذلك في مجال الرياضة وعلى وجه الخصوص كرة القدم لأنه عمل مع الراحل  المقيم الإداري الفذ الطيب عبد الله زعيم أمة الهلال الأصلي وليس التقليد  أو الشبيه وهذا يكفيه .
×  كان أساس الحديث مع سعادة العميد هو موضوع شكوى الهلال في لاعب المريخ  بكري المدينة حيث طلبت منه أن ينصح إدارة الهلال لأنه هو الأكثر خبرة وفهما  لمثل هذه الإمور من الرئيس وعماد وبقية العقد وحتى الأخوان الأعزاء هناك  الرشيد ومعتصم وفاطمة .
×  ولكن الرجل انفعل تماما وأجزم بأن هذه القضية أمرها محسوم ومنتهي لأن  الاتحاد الأفريقي قد قبلها شكلا وسوف يقبلها مضمونا وكسب الهلال لها ليس  إلا قوت وسيأتي قطعا ويعلم الجميع كيف كنا على حق وكيف كان الظلم عظيما على  النادي الأزرق .
×  فسألت البيلي وقلت له كيف يقبل الإتحاد الأفريقي شكوى من ناد يتبع لإتحاد  وطني ؟ ولم تكتمل مراحل التقاضي فيه حيث أن الشكوى المعنية حتى لحظة  إعلانكم لقبولها لدى الفيفا ، لأنها كانت بحوزة الإستئنافات ومتى كان  الفيفا يتعامل مع الأندية مباشرة ؟ 
× وسألت البيلي لماذا لي يف الكاردينال بوعده لجماهير الهلال فيما يخص المحترفين الأجانب وأين الأسماء الكبيرة أمثال جيان ؟
×  قال البيلي أن الكاردينال وعد بكل شيئ قاله وأكد بأن الكاردينال يعتبره من  أفضل الرؤساء الذين مروا على الهلال منذ الراحل الطيب عبد الله بل ويعتبره  امتدادا له .
×  قلت لسعادته أنا والله أتحدث بصراحة وليس لدي عداء أو منفعة من زيد أو  عبيد ولكن الكاردينال الذي شطب عمر بخيت وهو في سن 32 قام بتسجيل فيصل موسى  الذي هو في سن ال35 فأين مطابقة القول مع العمل في هذه الجزئية فقط .
×  واستنكر البيلي تسجيل لاعبي الهلال في المريخ فقلت له هذه شئون فنية بحتة  وأدارية وكل اللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم في المريخ كانوا قدر المسئولية  والأهمية أمثال طمبل والبرنس والباشا وحتى بكري المدينة ، ولكن سعادته أصر  بأن كل اللاعبين الذين انتقلوا من الهلال للمريخ لم يصبوا النجاح عكس  اللاعبين الذين انتقلوا من المريخ للهلال وقال في انفعال شديد كل لاعبي  المريخ ( الجو ) الهلال مستواهم تطور وكل لاعبي الهلال ( المشو ) المريخ  مستواهم تدهور .
×  الرأي عندي أن الكاردينال لن يجد من يهديه إلى الطريق القويم في دروب  إدارة كرة القدم ما دام البيلي يوافقه هكذا ويقف بجانبه فإذن ليس من حقنا  مناشدة عماد وأحمد عبد القادر والبيقية بإعانة الرئيس وتوجيهه .
×  وكان البيلي قد أشار إلي أن المريخ لن يستفيد من نجومه الشباب وعلى وجه  الخصوص شمس الفلاح وإبراهومة وليس لدي هنا تعليق وننتظر ونري كان في العمر  بقية وسعة .
×  ونسأل كل أهل الهلال لماذا لم يبت الفيفا في قضية بكري حتى هذه اللحظة مع  أن السيد الكاردينال أكد أن القرار سيستلموه بعد إسبوع وحتى يوم أمس مضت  خمسة عشر يوما بالتمام والكمال ولم نسمع خبر أبدا أبدا .
×  والكاردينال الذي أكد أنه أتى لكي يأتي بكأس أفريقيا ولا تعنيه البطولات  المحلية ، هلل وكبر وبشر عندما أعطت القرعة فريقه درع الاستقلال الستة أشهر  الأولى وبس فكيف تقارنه وتشبهه بالبابا يا بيلي .
الذهبية الأخيرة 
وعبر  الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نهني الاتحاد العام والتلفزيون القومي  بالاتفاق الكامل على نقل الدوري الممتاز ونسأل الله أن يوفقهما لتنفيذ  البنود المتفق عليها ويقدما خدمة ممتازة للسادة المشاهدين في الداخل  والخارج .
*

----------

